# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  امروز فهمیدم باردارم و سال بعدم کنکور تجربی دارم

## مهدیه۷۶

خیلی داغونم خیلی مراقبت میکردم اما نمیدونم چرا اینطور شد ........زیستو خیلی خوب خوندم با عربی و ادبیات و دینی اما زبان و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک نخوندم بنظرتون با این شرایط میتونم بخونم و سال بعد رشته خوب قبول شم ....برنامه ریزی خوب میخوام اما نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

ببینید فوقش دوماه قبل به دنیا بیاد میدم دست شوهرم یا مادرم بالاخره میشه اون دوماهو یه کاری کرد اخه نه دل اینو دارم سقط کنم نه میتونم از درسم بگذرم ..زیست و دینی و ادبیات و عربی یعنی ۴ درس حرفه ای بلدم جوری ک میدونم با مرور ساده بالای ۶۰ میتونم بزنم چون ازمونامم خوب میدم اما میمونه ۴ درس دیگه ریاضی و فیزیک شیمی زبان ک اونم عشقی بخونم مثلا روزی یه درس ......اما نمیدونم برنامم چطور باشه مثلا تو این شرایطم صبح تا ۶ عصر حال خوبی دارم اما ۶ عصر به بعد تهوع دارم ....و حالم بهم میریزه یه هفتس این مدلی بودم یه برنامه که صبح رو برام پوشش بده

----------


## happy-moon

> ببینید فوقش دوماه قبل به دنیا بیاد میدم دست شوهرم یا مادرم بالاخره میشه اون دوماهو یه کاری کرد اخه نه دل اینو دارم سقط کنم نه میتونم از درسم بگذرم ..زیست و دینی و ادبیات و عربی یعنی ۴ درس حرفه ای بلدم جوری ک میدونم با مرور ساده بالای ۶۰ میتونم بزنم چون ازمونامم خوب میدم اما میمونه ۴ درس دیگه ریاضی و فیزیک شیمی زبان ک اونم عشقی بخونم مثلا روزی یه درس ......اما نمیدونم برنامم چطور باشه مثلا تو این شرایطم صبح تا ۶ عصر حال خوبی دارم اما ۶ عصر به بعد تهوع دارم ....و حالم بهم میریزه یه هفتس این مدلی بودم یه برنامه که صبح رو برام پوشش بده


ببین عزیزم
شرایطت سخته واقعا میفهمم
ولی نشدنی نیست
اون بچه حالا حالا ها مونده تا بیاد
بیادم به قول خودت مامانت هست همسرتم هست کمکت
شما فقط با برنامه آزمونات پیش برو آروم آروم
به خودتم نمی خواد زیاد فشار بیاری
۵ ساعت درس خوندن هم خوبه برای شرایط شما
و فک کن ۶ عصر روز برات تموم میشه
اینکه چ برنامه ای به دردت می خوره هم خودت باید بفهمیش
ی چرخی تو انجمن بزن
به اندازه کافی مطلب راجب برنامه ریزی هست

----------


## MYDR

با سلام.
اولا تبریک مرا بابت این که دارید صاحب فرزند میشید پذیرا باشید. ان شاءالله برکت به زندگیتون و صالح و سالم باشه 

در خصوص سوال شما و وضعیت سنی که من دیدم و شرایط درسی ( زیست شناسی عمومی هم دوره کارشناسی شما بوده به احتمالا)  و با تعریف های که کردید، میشه ! اما باید واقع بین باشید که این یک مسئله کاملا ً شخصی و بدنی است و معلوم نیست در طی این مدت شرایط شما چگونه سپری خواهد شد!
از طرفی مطالعه برای جنین مضر نیست و مشکلی از این بابت ندارید پس می تونید مطالعه کنید ! در طی ماه های اول بارداری سریع تر و تایم بالاتری رو سپری کنید! و ماه های اخر رو بزارید برای مرور !
 شدنی هست، و در این بین به نظرم باید با پزشکتون مشورت کنید.
چیزی که این بین ممکن وجود داشته باشه استرس های بی خود هست ! پس تا میتونید استرس نداشته باشید و به خاطر فرزندتون مبارزه کنید.
  اما پیشنهاد شخصی من به شما در صورتی که بین مطالعه و درس موندید، قطعا ً فرزند خودتون رو انتخاب کنید حتی بدون ذره ای از شک و دو دلی !

----------


## Sorry

یه لحظه هنگ کردم واقعا از هر زاویه بهش نگا کنی بچه و کنکور اصن با هم نمیخونن حداقل اون بچه وسط گناه داره از پدر مادرتون مشورت بگیرید اونا  هر چی بگن ادامه بدین نظرات ما بدرد شما نمیخوره  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Midnight__Star

> ببینید فوقش دوماه قبل به دنیا بیاد میدم دست شوهرم یا مادرم بالاخره میشه اون دوماهو یه کاری کرد اخه نه دل اینو دارم سقط کنم نه میتونم از درسم بگذرم ..زیست و دینی و ادبیات و عربی یعنی ۴ درس حرفه ای بلدم جوری ک میدونم با مرور ساده بالای ۶۰ میتونم بزنم چون ازمونامم خوب میدم اما میمونه ۴ درس دیگه ریاضی و فیزیک شیمی زبان ک اونم عشقی بخونم مثلا روزی یه درس ......اما نمیدونم برنامم چطور باشه مثلا تو این شرایطم صبح تا ۶ عصر حال خوبی دارم اما ۶ عصر به بعد تهوع دارم ....و حالم بهم میریزه یه هفتس این مدلی بودم یه برنامه که صبح رو برام پوشش بده


تبریک میگم :Yahoo (118):  
ولی واقعا شرایط سختیه بستگی داره هدفت توی کنکور چی باشه اگه هدفت پزشکیه باید بگم استرس ممکنه خودت و بچه رو اذیت کنه ولی اگه هدفت پیراپزشکیه میتونی با برنامه ریزی دقیق برای وقتایی که حالت کاملا خوبه بهش برسی
درمورد سقط باید بگم بهش فکر نکن چون بدن نابود میکنه و احتمال اینکه دوباره بچه دار بشی رو میاره پایین یا صفر میکنه تضمینی وجود نداره
به نظرم یه جوری بخون که تمام تلاشت میکنی ولی نتیجه رو میسپری به خدا انوقت هم استرس نداری هم پشتکارت بیشتر میشه و راحت تر میخونی. بچت هم درس خون میشه :Yahoo (4):  واقعا تاثیر داره
این بدون در نهایت مهم فقط سلامتیه خودت و نی نی کوچولوته با دکترت هم حتما مشورت کن

----------


## saber95

> خیلی داغونم خیلی مراقبت میکردم اما نمیدونم چرا اینطور شد ........زیستو خیلی خوب خوندم با عربی و ادبیات و دینی اما زبان و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک نخوندم بنظرتون با این شرایط میتونم بخونم و سال بعد رشته خوب قبول شم ....برنامه ریزی خوب میخوام اما نمیدونم چیکار کنم


میتونی بخونی!... ولی نه با اون کیفیتی که بخوای انتظارش رو داشته باشی .
چون دوره بارداری یه دوره خاصیه؛ و همچنین کمی پیچیده و البته غیرقابل پیش بینی !
شوهرت باید خیلی کمک حالت باشه ...
فقط باید اینم درنظر بگیری که مثلا نشستن های طولانی مدت و کم تحرکی آیا عارضه ای ایجاد میکنه یا نه ؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*سلام
به نظرم از تجربیات دوستانی که شرایط شون مثل خودتون بوده استفاده کنید. داخل شبکه های مجازی نمونه های زیادی هست مثل اینستا و ... به هر حال اونا بهتر میتونن کمک کنن.

ولی در مورد برنامه که پرسیدین یه مطلبی بگم:
بهترین زمان برای یادگیری طبق تحقیقات ۴ تا ۶ صبح هست (زمانی که مغز با بیشترین بازده کار میکنه) اگر بتونید صبح ها سحر خیز باشید و ۴ و نیم الی ۵ دیگه استارت درس و مطالعه رو بزنید و تا ظهر طبق این باکس ها مطالعه کنید بیاید جلو به نظرم خیلی میتونید راحت تر ادامه بدین:

۵ تا ۶ مطالعه 

۶ تا ۶/۱۵ استراحت

۶/۱۵ تا ۷/۱۵ مطالعه

۷/۱۵ تا ۷/۴۵ صبحانه 

۷/۴۵ تا ۸/۴۵ مطالعه 

۸/۴۵ تا ۹ استراحت

۹ تا ۱۰ مطالعه

۱۰ تا ۱۰/۱۵ استراحت

۱۰/۱۵ تا ۱۱/۱۵ مطالعه

۱۱/۱۵ تا ۲ ناهار/استراحت

۲ تا ۳ مطالعه

۳ تا ۳/۱۵ استراحت

۳/۱۵ تا ۴/۱۵ مطالعه

۴/۱۵ تا ۴/۵ استراحت

۴/۵ تا ۵/۵ مطالعه

۵/۵ تا ۹ آزاد/استراحت/شام

با این باکس ها یه تایم حدودا ۵ ساعته تا ظهر و ۳ ساعته تا شب مطالعه دارید. روزی ۸ ساعت با کیفیت بخونید به نظرم کافیه و بعدا حتی رشد بدین این ساعت رو.*

----------


## After4Ever

سلام
تبریک میگم
به نظر من اصلا فکر سقط نباشید
فوقش یکسال کنکور رو میندازید عقب
به خدا هیچی نمیشه
من سال 5 ام پزشکی ام هیجا برام naridan
شما تمام تلاشتون رو برای امسال بکنید
به نتیجه هم فکر نکنید

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

سقط لطفا اسمشم نیارید !!!!!!!!!!!!!
شما بخونید ماه های اخر و + وقت تلفی بعد زایمان حساب کنید و بیشتر  بزارید برای مرور و . .  فوقش اگه اوکی شدید میتونید نمیسال اول نزنید و دوم برید ک یکمم ریلکس تر بشید

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

فوقش نشد واقعا سال بعد نگران این مصوبه و  . . .  نباشید اصلا سنجش هنوز نزده ۵ روز دیگه کل نظامم تغییر میکنه

----------


## telma_alen

> خیلی داغونم خیلی مراقبت میکردم اما نمیدونم چرا اینطور شد ........زیستو خیلی خوب خوندم با عربی و ادبیات و دینی اما زبان و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک نخوندم بنظرتون با این شرایط میتونم بخونم و سال بعد رشته خوب قبول شم ....برنامه ریزی خوب میخوام اما نمیدونم چیکار کنم


اگه راست باشه
سخته ولی نشدنی نیست
فامیل ما با بچه چند ماهه کنکور ۹۹ داد و قبول شد)یه رشته خوب
من بیکار علاف کنکور رو قهوه ای کردم
به همین زیبایییی :Yahoo (94): 
رتبه من بهتر شد البتع :Yahoo (4):

----------


## milad0884

سلام و ارادت خدمتتون
اول از همه تبریک میگم به شما و همسرتون بابت بچه دار شدن انشالله زندگیتون پر برکت باشه و جا داره تسلیت بگم به اون نی نی کوچولویی که قراره تو ایران بدنیا بیاد ...چون بدنیا اومدن تو این کره ی خاکی هیچ تبریکی نداره واقعا فاز بقیه رو متوجه نمیشم

مورد بعدی هم بخام بگم اگر بخام صادقانه خدمتتون عرض کنم اگر هدفتون رشته های تاپ تجربی عه بنظرم و چیزایی که قبلا دیدم با توجه به شرایط کنونی شما یکم غیر ممکنه ...چون واقعا کنکور پروژه سنگین و استقامتی هستش و واقعا شرایط بارداری خودش انقد هست که نشه کنکور رو با اون کیفیت لازم برای رشته های تاپ به اتمام رسوند....

شما باید بین هدفتون و بچه جان یکی رو انتخاب کنید و در اخر سر این انتخاب خودتونه ..تهش باید خودتون انتخاب کنید...ولی اگر انتخابتون بچتون بود به خودتون فشار نیارید و زحمت ندید که بخاید خیلی درس بخونید چون ماه های اول یکم سخته بارداری ....

ولی اگر خودم بودم:با احترام به نظر همه دوستان بچه رو سقط میکردم هم به اون بچه لطف میکردم هم به هدفم میرسیدم و اگر شرایط زندگیم اونقدری خوب شد که بتونه بچه رو از همه نظر ساپورت کنه اونموقع به فکر بچه می افتادم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fatemeh79790

این که میشه تو این شرايط درس خوند رو نمیدونم اما بچه رو تو اون وضعیت نمیتونین بدین دست کسی اون بچه آسیب میبینه به شما نیاز داره

----------


## sepehr_a

بعید میدونم بچه های این انجمن تجربه حامله بودن و درس خوندن رو داشته باشن و درک درستی از این موضوع داشته باشن!!شما باید با پزشک متخصص زنان این موضوع رو درمیون بزارید و اینکه آیا نشستن های طولانی و خوندن درس تو طول یک سال ممکنه یا نه و موارد دیگه

----------


## _POORYA_

*خیلی ها تا کنکور رو مد نظر گرفتن بعد کنکور اون بچه مادر نمیخواد؟
شما حتی رشته های سبک تجربی هم برید مثل دندون بازم وقت گیرن
نظر منم اینه سقط کنید ؛ به حرف بقیه هم که میگن دست بردن تو کار خداست و ... هم توجهی نکنید
مثل حضرت علی از قضای الهی به قدر الهی پناه ببرید*

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sepehr_a


بعید میدونم بچه های این انجمن تجربه حامله بودن و درس خوندن رو داشته باشن و درک درستی از این موضوع داشته باشن!!شما باید با پزشک متخصص زنان این موضوع رو درمیون بزارید و اینکه آیا نشستن های طولانی و خوندن درس تو طول یک سال ممکنه یا نه و موارد دیگه


یه نفر جواب درست حسابی به این بنده خدا داد بالاخره

همه خیلی احساسی و بدون درک شرایط سخت ایشون نظر دادن به نظرم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> خیلی داغونم خیلی مراقبت میکردم اما نمیدونم چرا اینطور شد ........زیستو خیلی خوب خوندم با عربی و ادبیات و دینی اما زبان و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک نخوندم بنظرتون با این شرایط میتونم بخونم و سال بعد رشته خوب قبول شم ....برنامه ریزی خوب میخوام اما نمیدونم چیکار کنم


*سلام
ببینید هیچ کدوم از افراد این انجمن نه در شرایط سنی شما قرار دارن نه در شرایط فیزیکی و جسمی شما قرار دارن و نه در زندگی متاهلی هستند که بتونن ذره ای شما رو درک کنن/
پس با یک متخصص زنان که حتما پیشش میرید برای چک آپ و احوالات این مورد رو مطرح کنید / قطعا هم ایشون شرایط کنکور رو درک میکند هم شرایط حاملگی و جسمی و روحی و هم زندگی متاهلی 

ولی یه جمله ای میخوام که بگم که شاید باب میل بعضی ها که نه باب میل خیلی ها نباشه ولی من میگم  
 ازتون خواهش میکنم اگر بچه رو نمیخوایید و اگر نمیتونید زندگی بچه تون رو تامین کنید و نا خواسته و حواستون نبوده که این اتفاق افتاده و خودتون در زندگیتون گیر و دار هزار و یک مشکل هستید و بچه هم یکی دیگه اضافه میشه بهش ازتون خواهش میکنم لطفا بچه رو سقط کنید و یک عقده ای دیگر و بدبخت دیگر به این جامعه اضافه نکنید . زایش اگر فقط بچه دار شدن  بود گوسفند بسیار توانا تر از انسان در این امر میتونه ظاهر بشه و سالی دوبار بچه بده / / امیدوارم از حرفهام ناراحت نشید و یکم فکر کنید  ولی اگر مخاطب حرفهام بودید و حرفهام در موردتون درست بود بهتره ناراحت هم بشید
 اینکه الان این اتفاق افتاده همانطور که خودتون فرمودید خوب مواظب بودید که نیافته که حالا افتاده به نظرم این اشکال نداره ولی اگه بدانید و آگاه باشید نمیتونید زندگی فرزندتون رو تامین کنید ولی باز این بچه رو به دنیا بیارید کاملا آگاهانه این کار رو کردید و از نظر من گناهکارید و در آینده حتی شاید از نظر بچه خودتون هم گناهکار و بیرحم باشید  . صمیمانه و به دور از هر قضاوتی خواهش میکنم در مورد حرفهایم به دقت فکر کنید.
در ضمن فقط کنکور هم نیست بعد کنکور هم هست /بچه هندونه نیست که بزاییش بدی دست شوهر و مامان و خاله و عمو و ....... 
موفق باشید*

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> .زیست و دینی و ادبیات و عربی یعنی ۴ درس حرفه ای بلدم جوری ک میدونم با مرور ساده بالای ۶۰ میتونم بزنم چون ازمونامم خوب میدم


اگه این طوریه که الان از 98 درصد داوطلبا جلویین. ما 15 ماه خودمون رو جر دادیم اخرش زیست 99 رو زدیم 66 درصد. اگه شما با این سطح سوالا و مرور ساده این درسا رو بالای 60 می زنی قطعا جزو نخبگانی و می تونی توی همون دو ماه آخر بارتو ببندی.

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


سلام
ببینید هیچ کدوم از افراد این انجمن نه در شرایط سنی شما قرار دارن نه در شرایط فیزیکی و جسمی شما قرار دارن و نه در زندگی متاهلی هستند که بتونن ذره ای شما رو درک کنن/
پس با یک متخصص زنان که حتما پیشش میرید برای چک آپ و احوالات این مورد رو مطرح کنید / قطعا هم ایشون شرایط کنکور رو درک میکند هم شرایط حاملگی و جسمی و روحی و هم زندگی متاهلی 

ولی یه جمله ای میخوام که بگم که شاید باب میل بعضی ها که نه باب میل خیلی ها نباشه ولی من میگم  
 ازتون خواهش میکنم اگر بچه رو نمیخوایید و اگر نمیتونید زندگی بچه تون رو تامین کنید و نا خواسته و حواستون نبوده که این اتفاق افتاده و خودتون در زندگیتون گیر و دار هزار و یک مشکل هستید و بچه هم یکی دیگه اضافه میشه بهش ازتون خواهش میکنم لطفا بچه رو سقط کنید و یک عقده ای دیگر و بدبخت دیگر به این جامعه اضافه نکنید . زایش اگر فقط بچه دار شدن  بود گوسفند بسیار توانا تر از انسان در این امر میتونه ظاهر بشه و سالی دوبار بچه بده / ممنون / امیدوارم از حرفهام ناراحت نشید و یکم فکر کنید  ولی اگر مخاطب حرفهام بودید و حرفهام در موردتون درست بود بهتره ناراحت هم بشید
 اینکه الان این اتفاق افتاده همانطور که خودتون فرمودید خوب مواظب بودید که نیافته که حالا افتاده به نظرم این اشکال نداره ولی اگه بدانید و آگاه باشید نمیتونید زندگی فرزندتون رو تامین کنید ولی باز این بچه رو به دنیا بیارید کاملا آگاهانه این کار رو کردید و از نظر من گناهکارید . صمیمانه و به دور از هر قضاوتی خواهش میکنم در مورد حرفهایم به دقت فکر کنید.
در ضمن فقط کنکور هم نیست بعد کنکور هم هست /
موفق باشید 


من خیلی کم پیش میاد رای منفی بدم

ولی این پست واقعا نیاز داشت بهش

توضیح بیشتر نمیدم...البته نیاز هم نیست چون فکر کنم دلیلش مشخصه*

----------


## Mndayi

سقط نکن  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> من خیلی کم پیش میاد رای منفی بدم
> 
> ولی این پست واقعا نیاز داشت بهش
> 
> توضیح بیشتر نمیدم...البته نیاز هم نیست چون فکر کنم دلیلش مشخصه*


*شما اگر بچه که نه یه گربه رو برید بیارید خونتون باید آگاه باشید گربه نیاز داره غذا بخوره / نیاز داره گردش کنه / نیاز داره استراحت کنه / نیاز داره جفت گیری کنه و تو فصل جفت گیریش پرخاشگر میشه و چنگول میزنه / گربه یک حیوانه و انتظار متمدن بودن نباید ازش داشته باشیدو............. این در مورد یک گربه بود / اگر این موارد رو در نظر نگیرید و باز هم گربه رو بیارید خونتون قطعا حقوق یک گربه رو رعایت نکردید و از نظر هر قانونی گناهکارید و باید سی تی اسکن برید 

بچه ی انسان که دیگه نیازی به توضیح نداره 

این سیکل معیوب که میزاییم دو سه سال میندازیم بالا و پایین و میخندیم  خوش میشیم وقتی رسید به 18 سالگی تحقیرش میکنیم و .... عقده ای بارش میاریم و .... که الان خودت بهتر از من میدونی وضعیت این جامعه رو باید یکبار برای همیشه در نسل ما متوقف بشه و یکم با حق و حقوق بچه دار شدن و حقوق کودکان و علم پرورش بچه اشنا بشیم 

شما بخوای یه ماشین بگیری باید بری گواهینامه بگیری / ولی برای بچه دار شدن هیچ آموزشی نمی بینی و نتیجه اش میشه این وضعیتی که الان داری میبینی تو جامعه / باز حالا کشور دیگری بود دولت سرپرستی بچه رو قبول میکنه اینجا چیی؟؟؟؟

دلت برای بچه 5 ساله سر چهار راه نمیسوزه برای 1000 تومنی حاضره هر کاری بکنه ؟

تو کشوری زندگی میکنیم که پدر مادر بچه شون رو تکه تکه میکنن میزارن تو کیسه زباله میندازنش تو آشغال سر محله 
پدر با داس سر بچه اش رو میبره برای اینکه به یه پسری ابراز علاقه کرده و ...
و هزاران ضرب و شتم و شکستگی به خاطر دعوا های خانوادگی بر سر نداری و بدبختی که بچه هایی که هیچ هیچ هیچ و باز هم تکرار میکنم هیچ گناهی ندارن و خودشون در به دیا اومدنشون نقشی نداشتن مورد خطاب و ضربات والدین بی عقل بیمنطق میشن و ....
و هزاران ظلم های دیگر
که نتیجه فقط یک یز هست : عدم اموزش صحیح و برخورد سنتی با این قضه بسیار مهم که میتونه زندگی تک تک ما رو درگیر کنه/*

*شرایط اسشون رو هم من الان درک میکنم که با این وضعیت نباید عصبی بشن ولی  امیدوارم همانطوری که گفتم مخاطب حرفهام نباشن و از ادم حسابی های این مملکت باشن چون هنوز امید دارم بین این مردم آدم حسابیهایی هم گه گاه پیدا میشن .
و اگر خلاف این موضوع باشه من کار خودم رو کرده ام و سعی در اگاه سازی یک مسئله ای که  بسیار مهم هست رو کرده ام و امیدوارم ایشون با خوندن این حرفهای من تصمیم درستی بگیرن 
ولی این حرفها بیشتر به خاطر من وبود و خود من که در اینده به خودم نگم چرا میدانستی و نگفتی / تصمیم با ایشان هست و امید دارم تصمیم درستی بگیرن 
من تا تک تک لحظاتم در جهت اونچیزی که درست هست حرف میزنم و برام مهم نیست 1000 نفر موافقم باشند یا 1000 نفر مخالف/ و این حرف مال من نیست مال سازمان یونسکو هستش / من از خودم هیچ ندارم

و در اخر این رو اضافه کنم به حرفهایم 

احساسی قضاوت کردن که در ریشه و ژنتیک این سرزمین و مردمان این سرزمین رخته کرده چیزی به جز تیشه زدن به ریشه نیست 
امیدوارم به جایی برسیم که احساستمون بر منطقمون در تصمیم گیریهامون تاثیری نگذارد*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_فرض کن پزشکی تهران قبول شدی 
بچه ی تازه به دنیا اومده رو میخوای چیکار کنی ؟
نمیخوام پیشنهادی بدم ولی تو فقط فکرت تا وقت کنکوره .....
که چطور بگذرونیش تا کنکور 

نمیگی بعد کنکورو چیکار کنم ....
بعدش که ایشالله قبول شدی چی؟ 
نمیشه که وسط کلاس بچه بیاری با خودت ....
( اینم همه میدونیم که یه بچه چقدر به مادرش نیاز داره در سال های اول زندگیش)



بازم میگم من هیچ پینشهادی نمیدم !!



فقط 
تورو خدا 
تصمیم درستی بگیر


موفق باشی_

----------


## Rafolin403

> خیلی داغونم خیلی مراقبت میکردم اما نمیدونم چرا اینطور شد ........زیستو خیلی خوب خوندم با عربی و ادبیات و دینی اما زبان و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک نخوندم بنظرتون با این شرایط میتونم بخونم و سال بعد رشته خوب قبول شم ....برنامه ریزی خوب میخوام اما نمیدونم چیکار کنم


طبق تجربه ای که داشتم بهت با پنج انگشت امضا میدم میگم باردار باشی برا کنکور بخونی بهتر از اینه که بچت به دنیا بیاد و بعد بخوای برا کنکور بخونی
اون دوماه اخر بعد زایمان هم اگر کسیو داری کمکت کنه که خوش به حالت!
بچه رو به شیر خشک عادت بده که اذیت نشی و بتونی بزاریش پیش مامانت

من یادمه تو بارداریم امتحان نهایی میدادم که دوتای اخرو نرسیدم و زایمانم خورد بعد شهریور پاس کردم...
ولی بعد زایمان دیگه نشد واسه کنکور بخونم!!!
دیگه دخترم دوماهش بود که مشغول به تدریس زبان شدم تو زبانسرا و کلا قید کنکورو تا سه سال زدم :Yahoo (19): 

اگرم قبول شدی یه سال مرخصی میگیری و بچت که یه سالش شد میتونی بازم بری دانشگاه

من دوستم پرستاری اورد زایمان کرد بچشو گذاشت پیش مامانش
۴ سالش که شد تازه درسش تمومید برگشت شهر خودشون... (اگه میتونی رو خانوادت حساب کنی عقب نکش بچت یکی دوسالش باشه نمیتونی به کنکور فکرم بکنی حتی!

----------


## Rafolin403

> _فرض کن پزشکی تهران قبول شدی 
> بچه ی تازه به دنیا اومده رو میخوای چیکار کنی ؟
> نمیخوام پیشنهادی بدم ولی تو فقط فکرت تا وقت کنکوره .....
> که چطور بگذرونیش تا کنکور 
> 
> نمیگی بعد کنکورو چیکار کنم ....
> بعدش که ایشالله قبول شدی چی؟ 
> نمیشه که وسط کلاس بچه بیاری با خودت ....
> ( اینم همه میدونیم که یه بچه چقدر به مادرش نیاز داره در سال های اول زندگیش)
> ...


این چه طرر تفکریه اخه( بچه رو با خودت بیاری کلاس...!)
مادری که با وجود مادر بودن قید آرزوهاشو نزده شاید به نظر مادر بی رحمی به نظر بیاد اما مطمئن باش وقتی بچش ۲۰_۳۰سالش به این درک و شعور میرسه که خودش به نحو احسن زندگی کرده و هیچ دینی به گردن بچش نیست!
خیلی از نوجوونا قربانی آرزوهای به تحقق نپیوسته ی والدینشون هستن
یعنی پدر یا مادر نتونستن به جایی برسن فردا بچشون میخواد بره رشته ی هنر
خانواده اجازه نمیده میگه باید بری تجربی؟
چرا؟؟؟
چون خودشون نتونستن و تمام زندگیشونو فدای بچه شون کردن!!

----------


## wish7

> خیلی داغونم خیلی مراقبت میکردم اما نمیدونم چرا اینطور شد ........زیستو خیلی خوب خوندم با عربی و ادبیات و دینی اما زبان و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک نخوندم بنظرتون با این شرایط میتونم بخونم و سال بعد رشته خوب قبول شم ....برنامه ریزی خوب میخوام اما نمیدونم چیکار کنم


عزیزم خدا خیلی دوست داشته که دامنتو سبز کرده
منم همسن توام ۳ ساله منتظرم 
حتی میگم اگه حامله هم بودم بیشتر تلاش می کردم
بخاطر آینده همون بچه 
ببین ۳ ماه اول به خاطر ویار سخته که اونم با
دارو هایی که دکتر بهت میده اوکیه مشکلی نیست
من دوستم کارمند بود باردار ۸ساعت رو صندلی 
می نشست فقط ماه اخر کمر درد بود البته بگم بارداری 
اونقدرا هم مانع درس خوندن نمیشه
موفق باشی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rafolin403


این چه طرر تفکریه اخه( بچه رو با خودت بیاری کلاس...!)
مادری که با وجود مادر بودن قید آرزوهاشو نزده شاید به نظر مادر بی رحمی به نظر بیاد اما مطمئن باش وقتی بچش ۲۰_۳۰سالش به این درک و شعور میرسه که خودش به نحو احسن زندگی کرده و هیچ دینی به گردن بچش نیست!
خیلی از نوجوونا قربانی آرزوهای به تحقق نپیوسته ی والدینشون هستن
یعنی پدر یا مادر نتونستن به جایی برسن فردا بچشون میخواد بره رشته ی هنر
خانواده اجازه نمیده میگه باید بری تجربی؟
چرا؟؟؟
چون خودشون نتونستن و تمام زندگیشونو فدای بچه شون کردن!!




شما پیام منو نفهمیدید مشخصه .....
من فقط گفتم بعد از کنکور در نظر بگیر  نه فقط تا خود کنکور رو ....._

----------


## _Joseph_

> خیلی داغونم خیلی مراقبت میکردم اما نمیدونم چرا اینطور شد ........زیستو خیلی خوب خوندم با عربی و ادبیات و دینی اما زبان و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک نخوندم بنظرتون با این شرایط میتونم بخونم و سال بعد رشته خوب قبول شم ....برنامه ریزی خوب میخوام اما نمیدونم چیکار کنم


*در ضمن خانوم مهدیه 76 و سایر دوستانی که به اشتباه عرایض بنده رو متوجه شدند
به هیچ عنوان برای کنکور و قبولی در کنکور بچه رو سقط نکنید . نه کنکور ارزشش را دارد و نه عقلانی و منطقی ست که این کار را بکنید . اصلا بحثی در این رابطه نیست که کار اشتباهی ست برای کنکور بچه سقط بشه
با بچه هم میشه برای کنکور درس خوند و مادری کرد با اینکه سخته و دشوار و مسئولیت شما رو میبره بالا ولی خوب شدنی هستش و میشه مدیریتش کرد چون در فامیل ما این اتفاق افتاده که اتفاقا طرف هم پزشکی قبول شد و همون اول هم مرخصی گرفت از دانشگاه که بهش دادن کامل که فک  کنم 2 سال و الان درسش رو رفته ادامه میده در پزشکی تبریز
ولی خوب سختیهاتون زیاد میشه و باید مسئولیت اش رو بر عهده بگیرید و از جون و دل مایه بزارید 
**
منظور من از حرفهام چیز دیگری بود که لای پرانتر بهش اشاره کردم امیدوارم اشتباه منظورم رو برداشت نکنید. من هیچوقت نگفتم و نمیگم برای کنکور برید بچه رو سقط کنید کنکور اضلا عددی نیست که چنین فداکاری رو براش بکنید** 

در مورد دیگر مشکلات حرف زدم 
موفق باشید*

----------


## milad0884

> *در ضمن خانوم مهدیه 76 و سایر دوستانی که به اشتباه عرایض بنده رو متوجه شدند
> به هیچ عنوان برای کنکور و قبولی در کنکور بچه رو سقط نکنید . نه کنکور ارزشش را دارد و نه عقلانی و منطقی ست که این کار را بکنید . اصلا بحثی در این رابطه نیست که کار اشتباهی ست برای کنکور بچه سقط بشه
> با بچه هم میشه برای کنکور درس خوند و مادری کرد با اینکه سخته و دشوار و مسئولیت شما رو میبره بالا ولی خوب شدنی هستش و میشه مدیریتش کرد چون در فامیل ما این اتفاق افتاده که اتفاقا طرف هم پزشکی قبول شد و همون اول هم مرخصی گرفت از دانشگاه که بهش دادن کامل که فک  کنم 2 سال و الان درسش رو رفته ادامه میده در پزشکی تبریز
> **
> منظور من از حرفهام چیز دیگری بود که لای پرانتر بهش اشاره کردم امیدوارم اشتباه منظورم رو برداشت نکنید. من هیچوقت نگفتم و نمیگم برای کنکور برید بچه رو سقط کنید کنکور اضلا عددی نیست که چنین فداکاری رو براش بکنید** 
> 
> در مورد دیگر مشکلات حرف زدم 
> موفق باشید*




داداش واقعا شما دررست ترین حرف رو زدی

مردم فقط از این دید نگاه میکنن که ای وای بچه رو سقط نکنید گناهه و ادم کشیه و اینا
ولی از این دید نگاه نمیکنند اصلا بچه اوردن تو این دنیا خیلی گناهش از سقط بیشتره...قتل فقط این نیست که کسی رو بکشی..این که بچه به دنیا بیاد و نتونی نیازاشو بر اورده کنی با هر نیاز اون میمیره ...وقتی 18 سالش بشه و یه عقده ایه افسرده باشه مرده...نفس کشیدن دلیل بر زنده بودن نیست....نمیدونم تا کی میخان احساسی تصمیم بگیرن..بچه الان خدایی نکرده سقط بشه خیلی بهتر از اینه که 20 سال دیگه جلو هم سن و سال های خودش روحی و جسمی بمیره ........

----------


## -SmS-

> *سلام
> ببینید هیچ کدوم از افراد این انجمن نه در شرایط سنی شما قرار دارن نه در شرایط فیزیکی و جسمی شما قرار دارن و نه در زندگی متاهلی هستند که بتونن ذره ای شما رو درک کنن/
> پس با یک متخصص زنان که حتما پیشش میرید برای چک آپ و احوالات این مورد رو مطرح کنید / قطعا هم ایشون شرایط کنکور رو درک میکند هم شرایط حاملگی و جسمی و روحی و هم زندگی متاهلی 
> 
> ولی یه جمله ای میخوام که بگم که شاید باب میل بعضی ها که نه باب میل خیلی ها نباشه ولی من میگم  
>  ازتون خواهش میکنم اگر بچه رو نمیخوایید و اگر نمیتونید زندگی بچه تون رو تامین کنید و نا خواسته و حواستون نبوده که این اتفاق افتاده و خودتون در زندگیتون گیر و دار هزار و یک مشکل هستید و بچه هم یکی دیگه اضافه میشه بهش ازتون خواهش میکنم لطفا بچه رو سقط کنید و یک عقده ای دیگر و بدبخت دیگر به این جامعه اضافه نکنید . زایش اگر فقط بچه دار شدن  بود گوسفند بسیار توانا تر از انسان در این امر میتونه ظاهر بشه و سالی دوبار بچه بده / / امیدوارم از حرفهام ناراحت نشید و یکم فکر کنید  ولی اگر مخاطب حرفهام بودید و حرفهام در موردتون درست بود بهتره ناراحت هم بشید
>  اینکه الان این اتفاق افتاده همانطور که خودتون فرمودید خوب مواظب بودید که نیافته که حالا افتاده به نظرم این اشکال نداره ولی اگه بدانید و آگاه باشید نمیتونید زندگی فرزندتون رو تامین کنید ولی باز این بچه رو به دنیا بیارید کاملا آگاهانه این کار رو کردید و از نظر من گناهکارید و در آینده حتی شاید از نظر بچه خودتون هم گناهکار و بیرحم باشید  . صمیمانه و به دور از هر قضاوتی خواهش میکنم در مورد حرفهایم به دقت فکر کنید.
> در ضمن فقط کنکور هم نیست بعد کنکور هم هست /بچه هندونه نیست که بزاییش بدی دست شوهر و مامان و خاله و عمو و ....... 
> موفق باشید*


بله بچه هندوانه نیست! یه انسانه. هر انسانی خودش باید برای خودش تصمیم بگیره. چون اون الان این توانایی رو نداره دلیل میشه دیگران، یعنی مادرش یا پدرش یا هر کس دیگه ای برای زندگیش تصمیم بگیرند؟ شاید اون بچه توی سخت ترین شرایط ممکن به دنیا بیاد اما تصمیم بگیره زنده بمونه و زندگی کنه یا اینکه تصمیم بگیره خودکشی کنه. تصمیم با خودشه نه هیچکس دیگه. هیچکس مالک اون بچه نیست. نه مادرش نه پدرش و نه هیچکس دیگه. درک این موضوع ارتباطی به سواد و مطالعه و تحصیلات و ... نداره. درک این موضوع فقط به کمی فکر کردن نیاز داره. من از روی احساسم این مطلب رو ننوشتم چون اگر قرار بودم احساسم رو بیان کنم چیز های دیگه ای میگفتم. فقط امیدوارم امثال شما که تعدادتون هم کم نیست فقط به خاطر ژست روشنفکری گرفتن این حرف ها رو بزنید و زمانی که تو این موقعیت قرار گرفتید و خواستید درباره زندگی یه انسان دیگه  تصمیم بگیرید، بفهمید که حق ندارید درباره زندگی یه انسان دیگه تصمیم بگیرید و مرتکب کاری بشید که انسان های دیگه بهش میگن قتل، حالا میخواد کشتن یه آدم بالغ باشه یا جنینی که هنوز قلبش تشکیل نشده.

----------


## miss_shadow

شما مگه چندسالتونه که تازه سال بعد کنکور دارین ,ازدواج کردین و باردارین؟!شاید از نظر شخصی من خوشتون نیاد ولی حتی شرایط کنکور برای یه دانش آموز فارغ از هردغدغه و مسئولیتی هم سخت و طاقت فرساست چه برسه به شرایط شما!این سوال شما هم در حیطه تخصصی هیچ کس در اینجا نیست باید برین با اهلش مشورت کنین همه نظرات احساسی و تبریکات فراوانه فقط.مساله سقط هم که همه بهش اشاره کردن و منفی دادن که بیشترش هم آقایونن کاش میتونستن بارداری تجربه کنن بعد نظر بدن.نظر من به عنوان یک زن اینه الان اون هیچ چیز خاصی نیست یعنی کلا بچه ای وجود نداره 4 تا سلوله اگه هدفتون پیشرفته و واقعا میخواین برنامه ریزی کنین برای رشته های دکترا سقطش کنین.کلا بزرگترین خیانت در حق یه بچه اینه تو جهنم دره ای به اسم ایران به دنیا بیاد.برای همه مادران ایرانی صدق میکنه.
پ ن:با کمال میل رای های منفی را پذیرا هستیم :Yahoo (79): .

----------


## miss_shadow

اوووه از این حرفای مذهبی قشنگ!نه عزیزم اون بچه حاصل یه خطای زمانی تولیدمثلیه و کاملا وجودش طبیعیه از نظر علمی.متاسفانه ایرانیا فقط دینیشون خوبه ولی اصا بخش جامعه شناسی و روانشناسی و کلا آینده نگریشون تعطیله و واسه همینه کلا تا الان هر بلایی سرمون میاد.

----------


## high.target

_نی‌نی^_^
سلااام جیگر
خب خانم مهدیه خانم اولا تبریک میگم ک داری مادر میشی بهترین حس دنیاس♡♡
حالا درسته من تجربه اش نکردم ولی خب از اونجایی ک دخترم انگار ک ب طور غریزی آدم میدونه چ حس جیگریه)♡♡♡آقایون حسودی نکنن)
.
.
مهدیه جان عزیزم، اینو باید از پزشک متخصص بپرسی بانو ، شما میخای د س بخونی و بارداری  خب ما فقط تجربه اولو داشتیمباردار نبودیم ک بدونیم برات سخته یا آسون عزیز
ولی خب پزشک حتما میدونه
تهش امسال میخونی ولی ن زیاد ک سختت بشه در حد ای ک یادت نره 
میزاری سال بعد کنکور میدی بانو
ولی ن ک بیخیال شیاااا)
این پیشنهاد منه یعنی خودم بودم اینکارو میکردم
ولی خب باید درستو بخونی ول نکنی کنار
آره اینجوریاسسس
جدی جدی حواست ب نی‌نی باشه
به دنیا بیاد ، ی سالم گذشته از آب و گل در اومده پیش باباشم راحت میمونه
الان هم سلامت خودته هم سلامت بچه ات
به دوره تغذیه اش هم توجه کن
من جای شما بودم میزاشتم سال بعد ولی امسال هم میخوندممم
ببین دارم تاکید میکنم امسال میخوندممم هاااا ول نمیکردم آره اینجوریاسسس
اوخی ی نی‌نی درس خون^_^
اگ گذاشتی سال بعد ، امسال هر روز گزارش روزانه بده ی حداقل ۴ ساعتی بخون
موفق باشی مامان آینده ^_^_

----------


## _Joseph_

> بله بچه هندوانه نیست! یه انسانه. هر انسانی خودش باید برای خودش تصمیم بگیره. چون اون الان این توانایی رو نداره دلیل میشه دیگران، یعنی مادرش یا پدرش یا هر کس دیگه ای برای زندگیش تصمیم بگیرند؟ شاید اون بچه توی سخت ترین شرایط ممکن به دنیا بیاد اما تصمیم بگیره زنده بمونه و زندگی کنه یا اینکه تصمیم بگیره خودکشی کنه. تصمیم با خودشه نه هیچکس دیگه. هیچکس مالک اون بچه نیست. نه مادرش نه پدرش و نه هیچکس دیگه. درک این موضوع ارتباطی به سواد و مطالعه و تحصیلات و ... نداره. درک این موضوع فقط به کمی فکر کردن نیاز داره. من از روی احساسم این مطلب رو ننوشتم چون اگر قرار بودم احساسم رو بیان کنم چیز های دیگه ای میگفتم. فقط امیدوارم امثال شما که تعدادتون هم کم نیست فقط به خاطر ژست روشنفکری گرفتن این حرف ها رو بزنید و زمانی که تو این موقعیت قرار گرفتید و خواستید درباره زندگی یه انسان دیگه  تصمیم بگیرید، بفهمید که حق ندارید درباره زندگی یه انسان دیگه تصمیم بگیرید و مرتکب کاری بشید که انسان های دیگه بهش میگن قتل، حالا میخواد کشتن یه آدم بالغ باشه یا جنینی که هنوز قلبش تشکیل نشده.


*دوست عزیز بنده نه ژست روشن فکری میگیرم و نه بلدم این کار رو کنم و اگر هم بلد باشم حوصله این کار ها رو ندارم / تمام حرفهای شما نشان از یک موضوع دارد که متوجه جبر و اختیار در این موضوع به خصوص نشده اید 
اختیار اینکه بچه به دنیا بیاد یا نه در دستان پدر و مادرش هست که میتونن بنا به شرایطشون و سطح اگاهیشون این امر رو محقق کنن و یا محقق نکنن / ولی اینکه بچه به دنیا بیاد بعد از به دنیا اومدنش هر اتفاقی اعم از خودکشی و ... و زندگی کردن و ... در جبر اون بچه هستش که هیچ اختیاری در بوجود اومدنش نداشته / حتی اگر تصمیم بگیره شرایط سخت رو تحما کنه و زندگی کنه که شما بر پایه احتمال فرض میکنید که اصلا دوست ندارمن در این مقلوه بحث احتمال رو بکشم وسط که کاملا هم بر خلاف گفته شماست در این مورد اما اگر بر فرض احتمال هم چنین چیزی اتفاق بیافته باز هم در جبر اون بچه است نه اختیار 
من برعکس شما بر پایه احتتمالات و ممکن است و نیست نمیتوانم بحث کنم 
و در مورد هیچ چیزی هم تصمیم گیری نمیکنم / من فقط یک صدا هستم نه چیز دیگر

 به جای اینکه بنده رو مورد خطاب قرار بدهید براتون توصیه میکنم به جای اینکه به هر حرفی که زده میشه انگ روشن فکری نزنید و یکم برید تفکر کنید در مورد موضاعات مختلف
اتفاقا امثال شما زیاد اند که به هر چیزی انگ روشن فکری میچسبونید / که من حتی به این انگ هم راضی هستم اگر در نهایت موجب اصلاح شود و اگاهی/ واقعیت موضوعی که سالیان سال حتی شما وقتی نطفه بودید در موردش تحقیق و تفحص شده و به صورت منشور حقوق زندگی  انسانی یونسکو ثبت شده رو شما بهش انگ روشن فکری میزنید*

----------


## -SmS-

> *شما اگر بچه که نه یه گربه رو برید بیارید خونتون باید آگاه باشید گربه نیاز داره غذا بخوره / نیاز داره گردش کنه / نیاز داره استراحت کنه / نیاز داره جفت گیری کنه و تو فصل جفت گیریش پرخاشگر میشه و چنگول میزنه / گربه یک حیوانه و انتظار متمدن بودن نباید ازش داشته باشیدو............. این در مورد یک گربه بود / اگر این موارد رو در نظر نگیرید و باز هم گربه رو بیارید خونتون قطعا حقوق یک گربه رو رعایت نکردید و از نظر هر قانونی گناهکارید و باید سی تی اسکن برید 
> 
> بچه ی انسان که دیگه نیازی به توضیح نداره 
> 
> این سیکل معیوب که میزاییم دو سه سال میندازیم بالا و پایین و میخندیم  خوش میشیم وقتی رسید به 18 سالگی تحقیرش میکنیم و .... عقده ای بارش میاریم و .... که الان خودت بهتر از من میدونی وضعیت این جامعه رو باید یکبار برای همیشه در نسل ما متوقف بشه و یکم با حق و حقوق بچه دار شدن و حقوق کودکان و علم پرورش بچه اشنا بشیم 
> 
> شما بخوای یه ماشین بگیری باید بری گواهینامه بگیری / ولی برای بچه دار شدن هیچ آموزشی نمی بینی و نتیجه اش میشه این وضعیتی که الان داری میبینی تو جامعه / باز حالا کشور دیگری بود دولت سرپرستی بچه رو قبول میکنه اینجا چیی؟؟؟؟
> 
> دلت برای بچه 5 ساله سر چهار راه نمیسوزه برای 1000 تومنی حاضره هر کاری بکنه ؟
> ...


ما فهمیدیم شما روشنفکری، تمام تصمیمات از روی اندیشه هست نه احساسات، فهمیدیم چه تحقیقات وسیعی درباره جامعه ایران و انجام دادی و جامعه شناس بزرگی هستی، فهمیدیم تو ویکی پدیا درباره یونسکو مطلب خوندی و بازهم فهمیدیم که روشنفکری. تو هم بفهم نه تو، نه یونسکو، نه خدا و نه هیچ موجودی نمیتونید درباره زندگی یه انسان دیگه تصمیم بگیرید. فهم این مطلب از تحقیقات روی ژنتیک 80 میلیون جمعیت ایران و مطالعات تاریخی و جامعه شناختی درباره مردم ایران(که البته شما هم مثل 80 میلیون روشنفکر ایرانی دیگه جزو این مردم محسوب نمیشید!) خیلی راحت تره. درضمن اگه یادتون رفته بگم شما اگه میخوای میتونی خودکشی کنی و راحت شی. بقیه خودشون برای زندگیشون تصمیم میگیرند یا خواهند گرفت.
راستی ممنون بابت معرفی منابع. خیلی تاپیک خوبی بود.

----------


## _Joseph_

> ما فهمیدیم شما روشنفکری، تمام تصمیمات از روی اندیشه هست نه احساسات، فهمیدیم چه تحقیقات وسیعی درباره جامعه ایران و انجام دادی و جامعه شناس بزرگی هستی، فهمیدیم تو ویکی پدیا درباره یونسکو مطلب خوندی و بازهم فهمیدیم که روشنفکری. تو هم بفهم نه تو، نه یونسکو، نه خدا و نه هیچ موجودی نمیتونید درباره زندگی یه انسان دیگه تصمیم بگیرید. فهم این مطلب از تحقیقات روی ژنتیک 80 میلیون جمعیت ایران و مطالعات تاریخی و جامعه شناختی درباره مردم ایران(که البته شما هم مثل 80 میلیون روشنفکر ایرانی دیگه جزو این مردم محسوب نمیشید!) خیلی راحت تره. درضمن اگه یادتون رفته بگم شما اگه میخوای میتونی خودکشی کنی و راحت شی. بقیه خودشون برای زندگیشون تصمیم میگیرند یا خواهند گرفت.
> راستی ممنون بابت معرفی منابع. خیلی تاپیک خوبی بود.


*نه خیر دوست عزیز اینچنین نیست و ای کاش که گفته های شما صحیح بود و من چنین فردی که میگید بودم ولی نیستم 
من بله اگر بخواهم خودکشی کنم به راحتی میتونم بکنم ولی چرا باید این کار رو بکنم؟؟؟ 
شما اشتباهتون در این است که خود مسئله خودکشی رو میبینید ولی علت فکر کردن به این موضوع رو نمیبینید / من اصلا چرا باید به خودکشی فکر کنم؟؟؟/هیچ فکر کردید که چرا حیوانات خودکشی نمیکنند؟؟ { به جز معدودی} چون اختیار ندارند و من در این مورد بله اختیار دارم ولی همین اختیار بنده هم  ناشی از جبر جغرافیای و زمانی و احساسی باشه که تو به وجود اومدنش نقشی نداشته باشم 
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید عمیقا این آرزو رو میکنم 
اینکه ما بیاییم بچه تولید کنیم و بگیم بخواد زندگی میکنه و نخواد خودکشی و ... بسیار من رو میترسونید از این حرفتون / شما یه درخت رو بکار بعد بگو بخواد خودش رشد میکنه به من چه و ....که حرف نشد دوست عزیز

*

----------


## milad0884

> *نه خیر دوست عزیز اینچنین نیست و ای کاش که گفته های شما صحیح بود و من چنین فردی که میگید بودم ولی نیستم 
> من بله اگر بخواهم خودکشی کنم به راحتی میتونم بکنم ولی چرا باید این کار رو بکنم؟؟؟ 
> شما اشتباهتون در این است که خود مسئله خودکشی رو میبینید ولی علت فکر کردن به این موضوع رو نمیبینید / من اصلا چرا باید به خودکشی فکر کنم؟؟؟/هیچ فکر کردید که چرا حیوانات خودکشی نمیکنند؟؟ { به جز معدودی} چون اختیار ندارند و من در این مورد بله اختیار دارم ولی همین اختیار بنده هم  ناشی از جبر جغرافیای و زمانی و احساسی باشه که تو به وجود اومدنش نقشی نداشته باشم 
> امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید عمیقا این آرزو رو میکنم 
> اینکه ما بیاییم بچه تولید کنیم و بگیم بخواد زندگی میکنه و نخواد خودکشی و ... بسیار من رو میترسونید از این حرفتون / شما یه درخت رو بکار بعد بگو بخواد خودش رشد میکنه به من چه و ....که حرف نشد دوست عزیز
> 
> *


اقا مهدی بیخیال..بحث با بعضیا مثل اب در هاون کوبیدن است ....

----------


## _Joseph_

> _نی‌نی^_^
> سلااام جیگر
> خب خانم مهدیه خانم اولا تبریک میگم ک داری مادر میشی بهترین حس دنیاس♡♡
> حالا درسته من تجربه اش نکردم ولی خب از اونجایی ک دخترم انگار ک ب طور غریزی آدم میدونه چ حس جیگریه)♡♡♡آقایون حسودی نکنن)
> _


*چرا تصور میکنید که مرد ها هیچ تصور و احساسی در رابطه با بچه دار شدن ندارند ؟؟میشه توضیح بدید / 
یعنی اینقدر ما رو له فرض میکنین؟ شناخت شما از احساسات یک مرد در این حده؟
اصلا میشه بگید شناخت و نظر شما درباره احساسات یک مرد چی هستش؟؟ مرد بودن در تفکر شما چجور موجودی هستش؟؟
*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


سلام
ببینید هیچ کدوم از افراد این انجمن نه در شرایط سنی شما قرار دارن نه در شرایط فیزیکی و جسمی شما قرار دارن و نه در زندگی متاهلی هستند که بتونن ذره ای شما رو درک کنن/
پس با یک متخصص زنان که حتما پیشش میرید برای چک آپ و احوالات این مورد رو مطرح کنید / قطعا هم ایشون شرایط کنکور رو درک میکند هم شرایط حاملگی و جسمی و روحی و هم زندگی متاهلی 

ولی یه جمله ای میخوام که بگم که شاید باب میل بعضی ها که نه باب میل خیلی ها نباشه ولی من میگم  
 ازتون خواهش میکنم اگر بچه رو نمیخوایید و اگر نمیتونید زندگی بچه تون رو تامین کنید و نا خواسته و حواستون نبوده که این اتفاق افتاده و خودتون در زندگیتون گیر و دار هزار و یک مشکل هستید و بچه هم یکی دیگه اضافه میشه بهش ازتون خواهش میکنم لطفا بچه رو سقط کنید و یک عقده ای دیگر و بدبخت دیگر به این جامعه اضافه نکنید . زایش اگر فقط بچه دار شدن  بود گوسفند بسیار توانا تر از انسان در این امر میتونه ظاهر بشه و سالی دوبار بچه بده / / امیدوارم از حرفهام ناراحت نشید و یکم فکر کنید  ولی اگر مخاطب حرفهام بودید و حرفهام در موردتون درست بود بهتره ناراحت هم بشید
 اینکه الان این اتفاق افتاده همانطور که خودتون فرمودید خوب مواظب بودید که نیافته که حالا افتاده به نظرم این اشکال نداره ولی اگه بدانید و آگاه باشید نمیتونید زندگی فرزندتون رو تامین کنید ولی باز این بچه رو به دنیا بیارید کاملا آگاهانه این کار رو کردید و از نظر من گناهکارید و در آینده حتی شاید از نظر بچه خودتون هم گناهکار و بیرحم باشید  . صمیمانه و به دور از هر قضاوتی خواهش میکنم در مورد حرفهایم به دقت فکر کنید.
در ضمن فقط کنکور هم نیست بعد کنکور هم هست /بچه هندونه نیست که بزاییش بدی دست شوهر و مامان و خاله و عمو و ....... 
موفق باشید 


با کلیت حرفت موافقم ولی برای اون قسمتی که قرمزه یه مثال که همه بشناسن:
مادر کریس: میخواستم رونالدو را سقط کنم : ) اما مهمه در کدوم کشور باشی و اندازه لیاقتت بهت بها بدن یا اندازه بی شرفی و مالیدنات بالا بیای... 
قطعا حرفایی که زدی ۹۹درصد واسه اینجا صادقه.*

----------


## Midnight__Star

بازم یه بنده خدا اومد کمک خواست تایپک رفت به سمت حاشیه های نامربوطی که اصلا ربطی به صورت مسئله نداشت..
دوستانی که گفتن استارتر از افراد با تجربه در این زمینه بپرسه دستشون درد نکنه چون واقعا تنها راه حل همینه، برای بقیه که خیلی راحت میان میگن سقطش کن انگار بچه چاقاله بادومه توصیه میکنم حتما فیلم unplanned محصول ۲۰۱۹ ببینید تا بلکه چیزی در وجودتون بیدار شد و تو آینده به دردتون خورد..
یا انسانی باشید که خطا نمیکنه که همچین انسان معمولی وجود نداره یا به جای فرار کردن و وانمود کردن به اینکه چیزی اتفاق نیوفتاده مسئولیت کاری که کردید بدون منت گردن بگیرید . آینده چیزی نیست که شما بهش تسلط داشته باشید به عنوان مثال آیا ثروتمندی رو نمیشناسید که ورشکست شده یا فقیری که وضعش خوب شده باشه؟!! تو نوک قله ی خوشبختی هم که باشید کسی هست که خوشبختی شما و اطرافیانتون تا ابد تضمین کنه؟!! 
اینارو گفتم که فقط بهش فکر کنید ریپلای نکنید ممنون

----------


## _Joseph_

> اقا مهدی بیخیال..بحث با بعضیا مثل اب در هاون کوبیدن است ....


*سلام من یوسف هستم 
در مورد حرفتون هم به نظرم ما همهخ انسانیم و در اعماق قلب و مغز خودمون و اعتقاداتمون بسیار به همدیگر شبیه هستیم و اگه سعی کنیم به اعماق خودمون دسترسی پیدا کنیم میتونیم همدیگر رو درک کنیم پس با حرفتون مخالفم 
هر کسی میتونه تغییر کنه / یکی زود تغییر میکنه یکی طول میکشه ولی اگه کسی بخواد تغییر کنه یه زمانی بالاخره میکنه / ما همدیگر رو تکمیل میکنیم و همه مون ناقص ایم چرا باید از تکمیل همدیگه دست بکشیم؟*

----------


## milad0884

> *سلام من یوسف هستم 
> در مورد حرفتون هم به نظرم ما همهخ انسانیم و در اعماق قلب و مغز خودمون و اعتقاداتمون بسیار به همدیگر شبیه هستیم و اگه سعی کنیم به اعماق خودمون دسترسی پیدا کنیم میتونیم همدیگر رو درک کنیم پس با حرفتون مخالفم 
> هر کسی میتونه تغییر کنه / یکی زود تغییر میکنه یکی طول میکشه ولی اگه کسی بخواد تغییر کنه یه زمانی بالاخره میکنه / ما همدیگر رو تکمیل میکنیم و همه مون ناقص ایم چرا باید از تکمیل همدیگه دست بکشیم؟*


چون یوسف جان بعضیا نمیخان حرف های بقیه رو قبول کنند..فقط میگن نه حرف تو هم 10 درصد درسته هااا ولی حرف من درست تررررره ..اخرم نظر خودشون رو ارجح تر و درست تر میدونن و چشمشون رو بستند و فقط دهان باز کردند...بعضیاشونم که احساس کورشون کرده فکر کردند دنیای واقعی همون فضای 90 متر یا بیشتره که تو خونه دارن و باهاش زندگی میکنن..نمیدونن اجتماع چه خبره......

----------


## miss_shadow

همین مثال درباره هیتلر و چنگیز خان هم در نظر بگیرین تصور کنین این افراد سقط شده بودن چندین میلیون انسان به نظرتون زنده میموندن؟همه انسان های خودساخته حاصل خودساختگی و تلاش خودشونن رونالدو هم با موهبت  الهی خاصی به دنیا نیومد که!
پ ن :اصا قصد بی احترامی ندارم صرف نظرشخصیم بود برای شما در این انجمن احترام زیادی قائلم. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Stvg

سلام یه جای حرفتون نوشتین که خیلی مراقب کردین ولی نمیدونین که چی شد خب وقتی همچین قضیه ای رو به این سادگی باهاش دارین برخورد میکنین و هیچ آینده ای برای اون بچه متصور نیستید واقعا سقط کنید هم به نفع اون بچس که توی این خاک نفرین شده به دنیا نیاد هم شما تکلیفت با زندگیت بیشتر مشخص میشه بشین فکر کن ببین چقد هدفت برات ارزش داره اگه زیاد که بهتره همینکارو بکنی و بشینی و همین امسال کارو تموم اما مطمئن باش با شرایط بارداری شرایط بخصوص تو ماهای آخر کنکور که خیلی هم مهم تر از بازه زمانی الان هست برات سخت تر میشه کدوم مادر بعد از به دنیا اومدن بچش میتونه تست و آزمون سه روز یکبارو و اون فشار روانی رو تجربه کنه ؟ بنظرم کار نشدنیه واقعا با یه مشاور تو این قضیه مشورت کنید اگه پروژه کنکور هم مثل جلوگیری کردن از بارداریتون مدریت کنید چیزی جز فاجعه در انتظارتون نیست ....
موفق باشید

----------


## farhud

سلام
خیلی حوصله توضیح دادن ندارم.
به نظر من درسو بیخیال شو. بارداری هزار تا مشکل داره، ویار و دکتر رفتن و ... با مطالعه برای پزشکی نمیخونه. خود استرس کلی برای بچه ضرر داره.
دو‌ماه نمیتونی بچه رو بدی دست یکی دیگه، چون بچه مادر میخواد!

----------


## _Joseph_

> بازم یه بنده خدا اومد کمک خواست تایپک رفت به سمت حاشیه های نامربوطی که اصلا ربطی به صورت مسئله نداشت..
> دوستانی که گفتن استارتر از افراد با تجربه در این زمینه بپرسه دستشون درد نکنه چون واقعا تنها راه حل همینه، برای بقیه که خیلی راحت میان میگن سقطش کن انگار بچه چاقاله بادومه توصیه میکنم حتما فیلم unplanned محصول ۲۰۱۹ ببینید تا بلکه چیزی در وجودتون بیدار شد و تو آینده به دردتون خورد..
> یا انسانی باشید که خطا نمیکنه که همچین انسان معمولی وجود نداره یا به جای فرار کردن و وانمود کردن به اینکه چیزی اتفاق نیوفتاده مسئولیت کاری که کردید بدون منت گردن بگیرید . آینده چیزی نیست که شما بهش تسلط داشته باشید به عنوان مثال آیا ثروتمندی رو نمیشناسید که ورشکست شده یا فقیری که وضعش خوب شده باشه؟!! تو نوک قله ی خوشبختی هم که باشید کسی هست که خوشبختی شما و اطرافیانتون تا ابد تضمین کنه؟!! 
> اینارو گفتم که فقط بهش فکر کنید ریپلای نکنید ممنون


*لطفا استثنا ها و فیلم رو وارد واقعیت نکنیم 
من اون فیلم رو دیدم و فیلم به شدت آبکی و یک جهته ای هستش 
در ضمن برعکس گفته شما خیلی بیشتر از موازات گفته شماست 
99 به 1
و بر پایه احتمالات تصمیم نگیرید 
آینده قابل پیش بینی نیست ولی بنا به شرایطس که درک و احساس میکنیم قابل پیشگیری هستش
من حاضرم الان ازدواج کنم و بچه دار هم بشوم / ولی چرا نمیکنم؟؟؟
شما خودتون که اینقدر دفاع میکنید و ... چرا ازدواج نمیکنید و بچه دار نمیشوید؟؟ ایا به این دلیل نیست که اولویتهایتان فرق دارد و نمیخواهید مشکل ایجاد کنید و صبر میکنید برای موقع اش؟؟ میجنگید تا شرایط رو بوجود بیاورید؟؟

این بحث حاشیه نیست اتفاقا خود خود واقعیت است / ولی در مورد کنکورنه / من مخالف 100 درصدی سقط بچه برای کنکورم اگر تنها مشکل کنکور است / ولی اگر خدای نکرده ازدواج زورکی و سنتی اتفاق افتاده و بعدشم این بچه زورکی اتفاق افتاده و ... به شدت موافق سقط بچه هستم و پیشگیری از اینده ای نا معلم شما بر طبق احتمالات بر رویش به راحتی  بحث میکنید*

----------


## miss_shadow

شما یه سرچی هم راجع به خود آمریکا بزن علاوه بر فیلماش.مراکز درمانی خاصی دارن که به شما حق انتخاب برای سقط یا نگهداری بچه میدن.کسی تضمینی برای اینده نمیده ولی حال شما رو خودتون تعیین میکنین.

----------


## YasharUR

فقط همین یه قلم کم بود  :Yahoo (23): 
مرسی که انجمن رو از این رخوت نجات دادین  :Yahoo (4): 
فقط ریپلای های بکس که بحث رو کجا بردن  :Yahoo (4):  
واقعا مکان بسیار نامناسبی رو برای طرح پرسشتون انتخاب کردین .تینجا ملت کل  دنیاش 4 تا کتاب کنکوره که زیر اونم زاییدن .انتظار داری اطلاع داشته باشن  باردار بودن و زیر یه سقف بودن یعنی چی؟
نه دوستان واقعا بحث رو فلسفی خدایی دارک نیچه استایل و عرفانی میکنید؟  :Yahoo (23):  چقدر شوآف
یعنی با تک تک کامنت ها میشه نشست و به غایت خندید 

به هیچ عنوان در جایگاهی نیستم که نظر بدم ولی بخاطر افزایش بار علمی و  تجربی تاپیک توجه تون رو جلب میکنم به این عکس از یکی از قسمت های فرندز

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما یه سرچی هم راجع به خود آمریکا بزن علاوه بر فیلماش.مراکز درمانی خاصی دارن که به شما حق انتخاب برای سقط یا نگهداری بچه میدن.کسی تضمینی برای اینده نمیده ولی حال شما رو خودتون تعیین میکنین.


*دقیقا اونجا اصلا برای همین اتفاق هم برنامه ریزی دارن / بعنی حتی اگر بچه ای به اشتباه به دنیا بیاد مسئول بچه دولت هستش و اگه پدر و مادر صلاحیت نگه داری بچه رو نداشته باشند در هر سنی که بچه باشه ازش میگیرن و خودشون بزرگ میکنن و هزینه تحصیل و ... همه چیزش رو میدن / توی بقیه کشورهای اروپایی و  کانادا هم همینطوری هستش / حتی اگر من همسایه یه خانواده ای باشم و ببینم به بچه شون ظلم میکنن میتونم گزارش بدم و پلیس میره بچه رو ازشون میگیره و بزرگ میکنه / بچه هیچ وقت در اونجا احساس بی صاحب بودن نداره 
ولی اینجا چی؟؟*

----------


## miss_shadow

بله واگذاری بچه هم دارن حتی.کلی نوجون باردار هست حالا به دلایل فراوان بچه رو نگه میدارن و به خانواده های درست واگذارمیکنن.اینجا مهر مادری و پدری ینی به قیمت نابودی خودت و رویاهات بچه تو نجات بدی که فردا اونم همین سیکل معیوب تکرار کنه.

----------


## mohammad.81

نظرات یه جوریه انگار همتون شش تا شکم زاییدید و سه تا رشته رو همزمان تحصیل کردین :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

> چون یوسف جان بعضیا نمیخان حرف های بقیه رو قبول کنند..فقط میگن نه حرف تو هم 10 درصد درسته هااا ولی حرف من درست تررررره ..اخرم نظر خودشون رو ارجح تر و درست تر میدونن و چشمشون رو بستند و فقط دهان باز کردند...بعضیاشونم که احساس کورشون کرده فکر کردند دنیای واقعی همون فضای 90 متر یا بیشتره که تو خونه دارن و باهاش زندگی میکنن..نمیدونن اجتماع چه خبره......


*متاسفانه بله این شکلی هست 
بعضی اوقات دلم میخواد این دنیای فانتزی که بعضیا فکر میکنن رو زندگی کنم ولی بعدش میبینم از این دنیای واقعی هم ترسناک تره
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> بله واگذاری بچه هم دارن حتی.کلی نوجون باردار هست حالا به دلایل فراوان بچه رو نگه میدارن و به خانواده های درست واگذارمیکنن.اینجا مهر مادری و پدری ینی به قیمت نابودی خودت و رویاهات بچه تو نجات بدی که فردا اونم همین سیکل معیوب تکرار کنه.


*بله همینطوره /
*

----------


## -SmS-

> *دوست عزیز بنده نه ژست روشن فکری میگیرم و نه بلدم این کار رو کنم و اگر هم بلد باشم حوصله این کار ها رو ندارم / تمام حرفهای شما نشان از یک موضوع دارد که متوجه جبر و اختیار در این موضوع به خصوص نشده اید 
> اختیار اینکه بچه به دنیا بیاد یا نه در دستان پدر و مادرش هست که میتونن بنا به شرایطشون و سطح اگاهیشون این امر رو محقق کنن و یا محقق نکنن / ولی اینکه بچه به دنیا بیاد بعد از به دنیا اومدنش هر اتفاقی اعم از خودکشی و ... و زندگی کردن و ... در جبر اون بچه هستش که هیچ اختیاری در بوجود اومدنش نداشته / حتی اگر تصمیم بگیره شرایط سخت رو تحما کنه و زندگی کنه که شما بر پایه احتمال فرض میکنید که اصلا دوست ندارمن در این مقلوه بحث احتمال رو بکشم وسط که کاملا هم بر خلاف گفته شماست در این مورد اما اگر بر فرض احتمال هم چنین چیزی اتفاق بیافته باز هم در جبر اون بچه است نه اختیار 
> من برعکس شما بر پایه احتتمالات و ممکن است و نیست نمیتوانم بحث کنم 
> و در مورد هیچ چیزی هم تصمیم گیری نمیکنم / من فقط یک صدا هستم نه چیز دیگر
> 
>  به جای اینکه بنده رو مورد خطاب قرار بدهید براتون توصیه میکنم به جای اینکه به هر حرفی که زده میشه انگ روشن فکری نزنید و یکم برید تفکر کنید در مورد موضاعات مختلف
> اتفاقا امثال شما زیاد اند که به هر چیزی انگ روشن فکری میچسبونید / که من حتی به این انگ هم راضی هستم اگر در نهایت موجب اصلاح شود و اگاهی/ واقعیت موضوعی که سالیان سال حتی شما وقتی نطفه بودید در موردش تحقیق و تفحص شده و به صورت منشور حقوق زندگی  انسانی یونسکو ثبت شده رو شما بهش انگ روشن فکری میزنید*


مگه روشنفکری انگه؟ مردم ما همه به روشنفکر بودن افتخار میکنن. شما هم افتخار میکنین.کلامتون داره اینو فریاد میزنه. باور کنین حفظ کردن چند کلمه و جمله یا پنهان شدن پشت اسامی دهن پر کن مثل یونسکو و ... دردی از شما دوا نمیکنه. شاید در گذشته که مردم به اینترنت و کتاب و ... دسترسی نداشتند این کاری که شما میکنید کاربرد داشت یا به اونها کمک میکرد جایگاه بهتری تو جامعه برای خودشون دست و پا کنن ولی الان ...  شما خودتون گفتین فقط یه صدا هستین و از خودتون هیچ ندارین. باهاتون کاملا موافقم. شما هیچ درکی از حرفایی که میزنین ندارین. فقط از جایی اونها رو شنیدین و کپی پیست کردین. واقعیت اینه که در جهانی که در کمتر از چند ثانیه میشه تمام مطالبی که شما طوطی وار بیان میکنین پیدا کرد، فایده این کار شما چیه؟ دلیل دیگه ای  جز اینکه میخواین بگین روشنفکر هستین داره؟
 امیدوارم روزی با مغز خودتون تفکر کنید. اونوقت شاید روزی چیز هایی که شنیدید و دارین بیان میکنید بفهمید. اگر حتی ذره ای ناراحت شدید معذرت میخوام. اگر باز هم مطلبی بوده که جایی شنیدید و خواستید بیان کنین یا خواستید فحشی بدید و یا هر مطلب دیگه ای بود ممنون میشم توی پیام خصوصی بفرستید تا استارتر ناراحت نشن. از استارتر هم عذر میخوام و امیدوارم موفق باشن.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad.81


نظرات یه جوریه انگار همتون شش تا شکم زاییدید و سه تا رشته رو همزمان تحصیل کردین


همه هم موفق شدن و هیچ مشکلی نداشتن_

----------


## miss_shadow

مگه حتما باید 6 شیکم بزایی تا حقایق ببینی؟فک میکنین آگاهی از کجا به وجود میاد؟نظرات مختلف ایده های زیادی به شما میدن شاید برن راجع بهش تحقیق کننن و متعصبانه روی یک موضوع پافشاری نکنن.

----------


## _Joseph_

> مگه روشنفکری انگه؟ مردم ما همه به روشنفکر بودن افتخار میکنن. شما هم افتخار میکنین.کلامتون داره اینو فریاد میزنه. باور کنین حفظ کردن چند کلمه و جمله یا پنهان شدن پشت اسامی دهن پر کن مثل یونسکو و ... دردی از شما دوا نمیکنه. شاید در گذشته که مردم به اینترنت و کتاب و ... دسترسی نداشتند این کاری که شما میکنید کاربرد داشت یا به اونها کمک میکرد جایگاه بهتری تو جامعه برای خودشون دست و پا کنن ولی الان ...  شما خودتون گفتین فقط یه صدا هستین و از خودتون هیچ ندارین. باهاتون کاملا موافقم. شما هیچ درکی از حرفایی که میزنین ندارین. فقط از جایی اونها رو شنیدین و کپی پیست کردین. واقعیت اینه که در جهانی که در کمتر از چند ثانیه میشه تمام مطالبی که شما طوطی وار بیان میکنین پیدا کرد، فایده این کار شما چیه؟ دلیل دیگه ای  جز اینکه میخواین بگین روشنفکر هستین داره؟
>  امیدوارم روزی با مغز خودتون تفکر کنید. اونوقت شاید روزی چیز هایی که شنیدید و دارین بیان میکنید بفهمید. اگر حتی ذره ای ناراحت شدید معذرت میخوام. اگر باز هم مطلبی بوده که جایی شنیدید و خواستید بیان کنین یا خواستید فحشی بدید و یا هر مطلب دیگه ای بود ممنون میشم توی پیام خصوصی بفرستید تا استارتر ناراحت نشن. از استارتر هم عذر میخوام و امیدوارم موفق باشن.


*باشد 
من اگر با این حرفها روشن فکر هستم به گفته شما آری قبولش میکنم و بهش حتی افتخار میکنم بهش/ من افتخار میکنم که روشن فکر هستم و فریاد میزنم/ ولی این تصور شماست نه من
بحث کلمه و برچسب و نام و نشان و قاب و نقاب نیست / اصلا منظور شما از حرفتان چیست؟؟؟ چرا میزنید جاده خاکی؟؟ / منظورتون رو بی پرده بگویید البته اگر میتوانید
خوشبختانه اینقدر زلیل و خار نیستم و اعتماد به نفسم پایین نیومده که با رای موافق گرفتن از امثالی شما اونها رو بازیابی کنم آنهم در فضایی که نه شما را میشناسم و نه میخواهم بشناسم  / نه دلیل میبینم شهرت جمع کنم و نه دنبالش هستم و نه شهرت در این انجمن به دردم میخورد که برایش وقتم رو تلف کنم / این ذهن وارونه و قضاوت نادرست شماست که به این کلمات وادارتان کرده / اگر منطق دارید بحث کنید اگر مدارید شما را به خیر ما را به سلامت*

----------


## mohammad.81

دوستان عزیز
هر موقع زاییدید بعدا در این قضیه صبحت میکنیم.

----------


## miss_shadow

استارتر محترم در نهایت خودشون تصمیم میگیرن و کسی ایشون دعوت به اقدام خاصی نکرد.یعنی کسی در جایگاه ایشون نیست ولی خواهش مندیم یکسری دیدشون محدود نکنن به دنیای کوچیک ساخت خودشون درباره این موضوعات تحقیق کنین بعد با دلایل علمی و ..حرف بزنین نه صرفا احساسات و مذهب.

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> همه هم موفق شدن و هیچ مشکلی نداشتن_


*بحث من اصلا سر کنکور نیست / همه مون میدونیم که کنکور بسیار سخت هستش هر کی گفت راحته چوب خورد و گفت راحته / همه این افراد حاضر در این انجمن چند سال پشت کنکورن و یا امسال پشت میمونن و بار اولشون با اون همه وقت باز و راحتی و ... نتونستن قبول بشن بعد میان در مورد این خانوم و شرایطش به راحتی برنامه میدن این ساعت بخون و این ساعت استراحت و ... انگار متخصص حوزه مشاوره کنکور برای خانومهای باردار هستند. 
اصلا نمیتونید شرایط ایشون درک کنید .  من هم نیتونم درک کنم حتی به جز خودشون هیچ کس نمیتونه درکش کن حتی اونیکه زایمان کرده و کنکور داده هم نمیتونه درکش کنه چون فاکتور ها زیادی هستش که اصلا شما بهش توجهی نمیکنید . نشسید اتاقتوم به کوب میخونید تنها مشکلتون اینه قهوه رو خودتون دم کنید یا مامانتون بعد برای این مشکل هم فکر میکنید با اون تصور میشه تصمیم گیری کرد

بابا ولمون کنید با این حرفهاتون در حیطه کنکور و این قضیه فقط خودشون می تونن تصمیم گیری کنند آنهم با مشورت متخصص زنان که چقدر پشت میز بشینن و چجوری بشینن و .... و قطعا میدونن چقدر سختی قراره بیشتر بکشن اگه بخوان همزمان هم زایمان کنن و هم کنکور بدن و شاید حتی وسطای راه منصرف بشن و از کنکور دست بکشن و یا بر عکس شاید وسطای راه از بچه دست بکشن و کاری کنن تا بچه یه چیزیش بشه
ولی اگه صفر تا صد مسئولیت چنین کاری رو به عهده بگیرن چه بسا حتی شیرین ترین سال زندگی و کل عمرشون سال کنکورشون باشه با همه سختی های فراوانش یا حتی برعکس میتونه هم خیلی خطرناک باشه و باز هم تلخ ترین خاطره رقم بخوره
 پس هیچکی نمیتونه به ایشون در حیطه کنکور بگه این کار کن و اونکار کن / یکی که جوری کامنت گزاشته ادم میمیره از خنده و گفته با آزمون پیش برو*  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113):  *نکشیمون بابا /
ولی خداییش اگه مشکل فقط کنکوره بچه رو به نظرم نباید سقط کرد و فکر به این موضوع میتونه هم به کنکور و هم روحیه صدمه بزنه
 ولی اگه مشکلات دیگر هم هست 

بحث من سر موضوع دیگری بود که دوستان به خوبی با درک فانتزیشون تاپیک رو مزین فرمودن*

----------


## farhud

جالبه که درباره موضوع به این مهمی از چند تا نوجوون که تازه پشت لبشون سبز شده و هیچ تصوری از زندگی ندارن میپرسید.

----------


## -SmS-

> *باشد 
> من اگر با این حرفها روشن فکر هستم به گفته شما آری قبولش میکنم و بهش حتی افتخار میکنم بهش/ من افتخار میکنم که روشن فکر هستم و فریاد میزنم/ ولی این تصور شماست نه من
> بحث کلمه و برچسب و نام و نشان و قاب و نقاب نیست / اصلا منظور شما از حرفتان چیست؟؟؟ چرا میزنید جاده خاکی؟؟ / منظورتون رو بی پرده بگویید البته اگر میتوانید
> خوشبختانه اینقدر زلیل و خار نیستم و اعتماد به نفسم پایین نیومده که با رای موافق گرفتن از امثالی شما اونها رو بازیابی کنم آنهم در فضایی که نه شما را میشناسم و نه میخواهم بشناسم  / نه دلیل میبینم شهرت جمع کنم و نه دنبالش هستم و نه شهرت در این انجمن به دردم میخورد که برایش وقتم رو تلف کنم / این ذهن وارونه و قضاوت نادرست شماست که به این کلمات وادارتان کرده / اگر منطق دارید بحث کنید اگر مدارید شما را به خیر ما را به سلامت*


خار و زلیل؟ شما هنوز معنا کلماتی که استفاده میکنید رو نمیفهمید و نوشتن اونها رو بلد نیستید. بهتر نیست قبل از بحث درباره جبر و اختیار و موضوعات فلسفی از این دست (که از سواد من و سایر اعضا انجمن خارجه) یا خواندن منشور یونسکو که تازه فکر نکنم به زبان فارسی نوشته شده باشه، ابتدا خواندن و نوشتن یاد بگیرید؟ موفق باشید.

----------


## _Joseph_

> خار و زلیل؟ شما هنوز معنا کلماتی که استفاده میکنید رو نمیفهمید و نوشتن اونها رو بلد نیستید. بهتر نیست قبل از بحث درباره جبر و اختیار و موضوعات فلسفی از این دست (که از سواد من و سایر اعضا انجمن خارجه) یا خواندن منشور یونسکو که تازه فکر نکنم به زبان فارسی نوشته شده باشه، ابتدا خواندن و نوشتن به زبان مادریتون رو یاد بگیرید؟ شاد باشید.


*چشم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> با کلیت حرفت موافقم ولی برای اون قسمتی که قرمزه یه مثال که همه بشناسن:
> مادر کریس: میخواستم رونالدو را سقط کنم : ) فایل پیوست 98452اما مهمه در کدوم کشور باشی و اندازه لیاقتت بهت بها بدن یا اندازه بی شرفی و مالیدنات بالا بیای... 
> قطعا حرفایی که زدی ۹۹درصد واسه اینجا صادقه.*


*باز هم استثنا
چند درصد از بچه هایی که شرایطشون مثل کریس بود شدن عین کریس و یا یه پله بالاتر و یه پله پایین تر؟؟ دوتاسن هم محله ای کریس چی شدن؟؟
از 8.5 ملیارد جمعیت 1 ملیارد نفر غذا ندارن بخورن غذااااااااا
اونوقت تو برو بگو شما میتونید مثل کریس بشید و ....خنده دار نیست 
استثنا اسمش روشه*

----------


## zahra.km

این همه گارد ملت ایران به سقط رو درک نمیکنم:/
وقتی شرایط ایده آل نیست و برخلاف میل باطنی باردار شده چرا باید حتما به دنیا بیاره؟:/
خیلی عجیبین:/

----------


## sea

دوست عزیز این انجمن جای مناسبی برای مطرح کردن چنین پرسشی نبود چون اکثر اعضا اینجا بچه های زیر۲۰سالن که نه تجربه زندگی متاهلی دارن نه بارداری!

اگه مثال و مورد میخواین ما یکی از اقواممون دهه۷۰کنکور دادن و سر جلسه تو ماه ۸بارداری بودن و پزشکی دولتی قبول شدن


اینطور که شما گفتین پایه درسی قوی دارین و قبلا مطالعه خوبی داشتین پس با ساعت مطالعه کمترم میتونید موفق بشید
ویار بارداریتون بعد یه مدت کم میشه و به حالت نرمال میرسین
در رابطه با ورزش های مخصوص این دوران و نشستن و... حتما از پزشک مشورت بگیرین

جدا از مسیله کنکور بچه رو درصورتی نگه دارین که واقعا شرایط بزرگ کردنش رو داشته باشین

----------


## Midnight__Star

> *لطفا استثنا ها و فیلم رو وارد واقعیت نکنیم 
> من اون فیلم رو دیدم و فیلم به شدت آبکی و یک جهته ای هستش 
> در ضمن برعکس گفته شما خیلی بیشتر از موازات گفته شماست 
> 99 به 1
> و بر پایه احتمالات تصمیم نگیرید 
> آینده قابل پیش بینی نیست ولی بنا به شرایطس که درک و احساس میکنیم قابل پیشگیری هستش
> من حاضرم الان ازدواج کنم و بچه دار هم بشوم / ولی چرا نمیکنم؟؟؟
> شما خودتون که اینقدر دفاع میکنید و ... چرا ازدواج نمیکنید و بچه دار نمیشوید؟؟ ایا به این دلیل نیست که اولویتهایتان فرق دارد و نمیخواهید مشکل ایجاد کنید و صبر میکنید برای موقع اش؟؟ میجنگید تا شرایط رو بوجود بیاورید؟؟
> 
> این بحث حاشیه نیست اتفاقا خود خود واقعیت است / ولی در مورد کنکورنه / من مخالف 100 درصدی سقط بچه برای کنکورم اگر تنها مشکل کنکور است / ولی اگر خدای نکرده ازدواج زورکی و سنتی اتفاق افتاده و بعدشم این بچه زورکی اتفاق افتاده و ... به شدت موافق سقط بچه هستم و پیشگیری از اینده ای نا معلم شما بر طبق احتمالات بر رویش به راحتی  بحث میکنید*


من که آخرش نوشتم اینارو گفتم که فقط بهش فکر کنید!! و شما هم احترام گذاشتی و ریپلای کردی
من آدمی نیستم که بحث کنم از اونجایی که درباره ی همه ی متنایی که مینویسی خیلی به خودت مطمئنی میگم من تسلیمم شما خیلی خوبی.

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


باز هم استثنا
چند درصد از بچه هایی که شرایطشون مثل کریس بود شدن عین کریس و یا یه پله بالاتر و یه پله پایین تر؟؟ دوتاسن هم محله ای کریس چی شدن؟؟
از 8.5 ملیارد جمعیت 1 ملیارد نفر غذا ندارن بخورن غذااااااااا
اونوقت تو برو بگو شما میتونید مثل کریس بشید و ....خنده دار نیست 
استثنا اسمش روشه 


اونی که داره و خرج بچش میکنه هم الان یه گوشه خونه افسردگی گرفته و ساکن مونده تو ایران. چرا؟ چون تلاشش کافی نبود. چون بهش سهمیه تعلق نگرفت. چون و چون و چون... الان این استثنا نیست واسه سقط نکردن با شرایطی که شما فرمودین؟ (کی گفته از بعد تولد دیگه همه چی به اختیار خودته که چطور زندگی کنی؟ مگه این همه بی عدالتی سر تا سر خاک خودمون نیست؟ پس چطور همه نمیخوان عقب بکشن؟ یه عده واسه بار پنجم ششم کنکور میدن تا به اون هدفی که داشتن برسن؟..این یه مثال ساده بود فقط برای این که استثنا استثنا نکنیم و از این استثنا ها اگرم که استثنا بودن درس بگیریم نه فقط بگیم این یکی استثنا بود پس برو نفر بعدی : ) )

این یه موضوع
موضوع بعدی

پدر بزرگ من ماشین بچه سازی راه انداخته بود و ۱۳ تا بچه داره که یکی شون از بی پولی که نداشتن خرجش کنن مریض میشه میمیره ولی بقیه بچه هاش تو همون شرایط فقر و سختی زندگی کردن بزرگ شدن الانم وضعیت خیلی خوبی دارن همشون. پدربزرگ من میتونست پیشگیری کنه و من الان نباشم که جواب تو رو بدم. فقط فرزند اولی باشه و اونم دزد خلاف کار از اب در بیاد. ولی نکرد این حرفایی که میزنی بسته به شرایط فرق میکنه و قطعا برای همه درست نیست. بله اینجا شرایط خیلی سخته و الان بچه دار شدن تقریبا بدون فکر کردن ب اینده بچه کار اشتباهیه ولی داخل همون شرایط سخت هم خیلی ها استثنا شدن. مگه ملاک مون از موفقیت فقط کریس شدنه؟ همین که یه نفر بتونه خودشو تو شرایط سخت جمع و جور کنه به نظرم موفقه : ) همون آدمای عادی که اطرافت می بینی خیلیاشون از دل شرایط سخت اومدن نه از پره قو.*

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

تبریک میگم اما به نظرم الان درس خوندن درست نیست بیشتر به فکر تربیت بچه ی سالم باشین چندسال بعد شرکت کنید وبه هدفتون برسید فعلا بچتون از همه چیز مهمتره.

----------


## mojtabamessi

سوژه های فروم هرروز جذاب تر از دیروز

----------


## telma_alen

> *سلام
> به نظرم از تجربیات دوستانی که شرایط شون مثل خودتون بوده استفاده کنید. داخل شبکه های مجازی نمونه های زیادی هست مثل اینستا و ... به هر حال اونا بهتر میتونن کمک کنن.
> 
> ولی در مورد برنامه که پرسیدین یه مطلبی بگم:
> بهترین زمان برای یادگیری طبق تحقیقات ۴ تا ۶ صبح هست (زمانی که مغز با بیشترین بازده کار میکنه) اگر بتونید صبح ها سحر خیز باشید و ۴ و نیم الی ۵ دیگه استارت درس و مطالعه رو بزنید و تا ظهر طبق این باکس ها مطالعه کنید بیاید جلو به نظرم خیلی میتونید راحت تر ادامه بدین:
> 
> ۵ تا ۶ مطالعه 
> 
> ۶ تا ۶/۱۵ استراحت
> ...


کاری ب اینکه چقدر این برنامه شدنی هست یا این بنده خدا کار خونه هم داره یا اصلا تصمیمش چی باشه رو  ندارم
ولی ناموسا دمت گررررم همینکه اینقدر تایم گزاشتی حساب کتاب کردی بعد نوشتی یعنی خیلی کارت درسته
کو آیدی اینستاتو بده برم پیج آدم حسابیا بگم تگت کنن :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*معرفی میکنمتان به نی نی سایت ، والا بنده 20 سالمه هنوز جو   جو  حساب میشم چه کمکی میتونم داشته باشم ( والا)*  :Yahoo (1): *

در ضمن کاره ای نیستم ، ولی کورتاژ و هزار کوفت بهمان تیغیه که به زندگی خودت میزنی، یه بچه رو بی دفاع اونم مادرش بکشه ته ظلم که چه بگم ، ته پستیه . 


الله اعلم . خوب تصمیم بگیرین*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


معرفی میکنمتان به نی نی سایت ، والا بنده 20 سالمه هنوز **** حساب میشم چه کمکی میتونم داشته باشم ( والا) 

در ضمن کاره ای نیستم ، ولی کورتاژ و هزار کوفت بهمان تیغیه که به زندگی خودت میزنی، یه بچه رو بی دفاع اونم مادرش بکشه ته ظلم که چه بگم ، ته پستیه . 


الله اعلم . خوب تصمیم بگیرین


احسنت 
باید به بعد کنکور فکر کرد
بعضی ها میگن یه سال مرخصی میگیره و فلان...
عزیزم تو با یه سال مرخصی بچه بزرگ میکنی؟؟؟_

یعنی بچه ها وقتی یه سالشون شد نیازی بع مادر ندارن،؟!

----------


## Lullaby

*سلام
قدم نو رسیده مبارک^^
تنها توصیه ای که میتونم بهتون بکنم اینه که خیلی سریع تحتِ نظرِ یک روانشناسِ خوب قرار بگیرید و با روانشناس و پزشکِ متخصصِ زنان مشورت کنید.
اینجا هیچکس نمیتونه به شما پاسخ درستی بده عزیزم
تن شما و نی نی تون سلامت باشه^^*

----------


## Hisen

> ببینید فوقش دوماه قبل به دنیا بیاد میدم دست شوهرم یا مادرم بالاخره میشه اون دوماهو یه کاری کرد اخه نه دل اینو دارم سقط کنم نه میتونم از درسم بگذرم ..زیست و دینی و ادبیات و عربی یعنی ۴ درس حرفه ای بلدم جوری ک میدونم با مرور ساده بالای ۶۰ میتونم بزنم چون ازمونامم خوب میدم اما میمونه ۴ درس دیگه ریاضی و فیزیک شیمی زبان ک اونم عشقی بخونم مثلا روزی یه درس ......اما نمیدونم برنامم چطور باشه مثلا تو این شرایطم صبح تا ۶ عصر حال خوبی دارم اما ۶ عصر به بعد تهوع دارم ....و حالم بهم میریزه یه هفتس این مدلی بودم یه برنامه که صبح رو برام پوشش بده


براي زيست چيكار ميكنيد كه با يك مرور ساده بالاي ٦٠٪؜ ميزنيد؟

----------


## Hisen

> ببینید فوقش دوماه قبل به دنیا بیاد میدم دست شوهرم یا مادرم بالاخره میشه اون دوماهو یه کاری کرد اخه نه دل اینو دارم سقط کنم نه میتونم از درسم بگذرم ..زیست و دینی و ادبیات و عربی یعنی ۴ درس حرفه ای بلدم جوری ک میدونم با مرور ساده بالای ۶۰ میتونم بزنم چون ازمونامم خوب میدم اما میمونه ۴ درس دیگه ریاضی و فیزیک شیمی زبان ک اونم عشقی بخونم مثلا روزی یه درس ......اما نمیدونم برنامم چطور باشه مثلا تو این شرایطم صبح تا ۶ عصر حال خوبی دارم اما ۶ عصر به بعد تهوع دارم ....و حالم بهم میریزه یه هفتس این مدلی بودم یه برنامه که صبح رو برام پوشش بده


با بارداري و اين داستانا كاري ندارم ولي يه توصيه دارم اينكه توهم مهارت بالا روي يه درس رو نداشته باشين.
بالاي ٦٠٪؜ زدن زيست و ادبيات با يك مرور ساده هيچوقت رخ نميده . ادبيات به يك مهارت فوق العاده قوي روي مهارت ها و زيست نيز مهارت فوق العاده قوي روي كتاب درسي نياز داره.
همون دين و زندگي هم سختي هاي خودشو داره و رياضي و فيزيك و شيمي هم درس هايي نيستند كه عشقي بشه به درصد خوب رسيد.

----------


## fateme18

سلام عزیزم ، من هم باردار بودم و درس میخوندم ،حالا بماند که من قبول نشدم :Yahoo (4): 
شما باید شرایط خودت رو بسنجی ، بعضی‌ها بارداری راحتی دارن، اگه اینطور باشه راحت میتونی روزی ۴،۵ساعت بخونی و به خودتم فشار نیاد ،۳ ،۴ تا درسم گفتی که نقاط قوتته و عالیه،
در کل اگه درس مسئله مهمی برات هست الان بخونی خیلی راحت تری تا بعد به دنیا اومدن بچه باید تا ۳،۴ سال قیدشو بزنی
ولی اگه تصمیمت به سقط اول اینکه ببین بچه چند وقتشه آیا دلشو داری سقط کنی یا ن؟اگر قلبش تشکیل شده باشه خیلی سخته سقط کنی ممکنه حتی عذاب وجدان بگیری

----------


## Frozen

اصلا نمیفهمم یسریا چجوری به خودشون اجازه میدن راجع به سوالی که ازشون پرسیده نشده اظهار نظر کنن؟!!!
ایا ایشون پرسیدن سقط کنم یا نه که هرکی داره برای خودش یه فتوا میده ؟ عجیبه واقعا ! 


استارتر عزیز مبارکه  :Yahoo (1): 
من در حدی نیستم که برای اینده فرزند شما و خود شما نظری بدم اما در جواب عزیزانی که گفتن سقط کن ! به مسائل دینیش کاری ندارم ولی خیلی خوبه ماها یاد بگیریم مسئولیت کاری که انجام دادیم رو بر عهده بگیریم و اسمش رو نذاریم خطا یا هرچیز دیگه و سریع به دنبال راه فرار باشیم ! اگه قراره سقط کنی به اینکه در اینده ممکنه اصلا بچه دار نشی یا عذاب وجدانش فکر کن ! اگه قراره سقط نکنی به آینده ای که میخوای برای اون بچه بسازی و چجور مادری باشی فکر کن ! صرفا یه بچه پس نندازی که عقدش بشه داشتن یه مادر خوب ! بنظر شما واقعا عقلانیه بچه رو دوماهه اول زندگیش رها کنید و بدید دست مادرتون ؟! شما پس هیچ تصوری از بچه تازه به دنیا اومده و هزارو یک سختی که داره و گریه ها و بی خوابی های شبانه و غیره و ذالک ندارید !!! بیشتر تحقیق کنید ! قراره یه انسان رو زنده نگه دارید ها ! کار راحتی نیس اصلا نمیدونم چرا یسریا بی ارزش میدوننش ! 
و اینکه منطقی بگم . سیر بارداری تو خانومای مختلف متفاوته ! من دوستی داشتم که میگفت از یه تایمی به بعد هرروز میرفته بیمارستان بقدری حالش بد میشده و بارداریش سخت بوده ! در عوض مامان خود من زمان بارداری داداشم دیدم که تا ثانیه اخر دنیا اومدن داداشم تو اشپزخونه بود و بدون هیچ اذیتی کار میکرد !
خلاصه که درس خوندن تو این دوران خیلی سخته ! یکی از اشناهای ما بچش هشت ماهه تو شکمش بود سنشون هم بالا بود کنکور داد و پزشکی هم قبول شد ! کسی دیگه هم میشناسم که کلا بیخیال کنکور شد 
شما باید تمام احتمالات رو در نظر بگیرید 
اما اگر امسال کنکور نتونید نتیجه دلخواهو بگیرید تقریبا تا سه چهارسالگی بچتون نمیتونید درس بخونید . اینو به چشم خودم با دنیا اومدن برادرم دیدم که میگم 
در کل خیلی به حرفای احساسی و از روی جبهه گیریایی که دوستان عزیز اینجا انجام میدن توجه نکنید 
حتما برید پیش دوسه تا متخصص زنان و زایمان و مشورت بگیرید ! صرفا هم به حرف یکیشون بسنده نکنید از چند نفر نظر بخواید 
و خوب سبک سنگین کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> اونی که داره و خرج بچش میکنه هم الان یه گوشه خونه افسردگی گرفته و ساکن مونده تو ایران. چرا؟ چون تلاشش کافی نبود. چون بهش سهمیه تعلق نگرفت. چون و چون و چون... الان این استثنا نیست واسه سقط نکردن با شرایطی که شما فرمودین؟ (کی گفته از بعد تولد دیگه همه چی به اختیار خودته که چطور زندگی کنی؟ مگه این همه بی عدالتی سر تا سر خاک خودمون نیست؟ پس چطور همه نمیخوان عقب بکشن؟ یه عده واسه بار پنجم ششم کنکور میدن تا به اون هدفی که داشتن برسن؟..این یه مثال ساده بود فقط برای این که استثنا استثنا نکنیم و از این استثنا ها اگرم که استثنا بودن درس بگیریم نه فقط بگیم این یکی استثنا بود پس برو نفر بعدی : ) )
> 
> این یه موضوع
> موضوع بعدی
> 
> پدر بزرگ من ماشین بچه سازی راه انداخته بود و ۱۳ تا بچه داره که یکی شون از بی پولی که نداشتن خرجش کنن مریض میشه میمیره ولی بقیه بچه هاش تو همون شرایط فقر و سختی زندگی کردن بزرگ شدن الانم وضعیت خیلی خوبی دارن همشون. پدربزرگ من میتونست پیشگیری کنه و من الان نباشم که جواب تو رو بدم. فقط فرزند اولی باشه و اونم دزد خلاف کار از اب در بیاد. ولی نکرد این حرفایی که میزنی بسته به شرایط فرق میکنه و قطعا برای همه درست نیست. بله اینجا شرایط خیلی سخته و الان بچه دار شدن تقریبا بدون فکر کردن ب اینده بچه کار اشتباهیه ولی داخل همون شرایط سخت هم خیلی ها استثنا شدن. مگه ملاک مون از موفقیت فقط کریس شدنه؟ همین که یه نفر بتونه خودشو تو شرایط سخت جمع و جور کنه به نظرم موفقه : ) همون آدمای عادی که اطرافت می بینی خیلیاشون از دل شرایط سخت اومدن نه از پره قو.*


*
موضوع اول: اونیکه داره و خرج بچه اش میکنه میتونه بفرسته خارج و پزشکی درس بخونه / کلا اونیکه داره صد هیچ جلوتره 
موضوع دوم: مقایسه زمان پدر بزرگ شما با این زمان و بچه دار شدن در اون زمان و این زمان یک اشتباه بزرگ هستش پدر بزرگ خود من هم همین شکلی بودن و پدر بزرگهای بقیه هم تا جاییی که دیدم همینطور بودن تازه اینقدر میزاییدن تا یکی دو تا پسر داشته باشن . یعنی دختر اصلا آدم نبود 20 تا هم دختر به دنیا می آوردن باز هم نهضت ادامه داشت تا یک پسری رو تولید کنن و دست بکشن که خودش گویای همه چی هستش.* *دلیلی هم نمیشه بگیم کسی که با شرایط سخت زندگی ساخته و خودش رو کشیده بالا حتما یکی دیگه هم اون شکلی میشه چون اگر این چنین بود اینهمه بد بخت از مریخ نیومدن. پدر و مادر خود تو و من هم شاید با اون تفکر جلو رفتن که بچه خودش بزرگ میشه میفهمه و میره سر زندگیش و میجنگه و ... ولی من میگم یکبار هم بگیر شاید نتونست / شاید نتونست بجنگه / 
در اون زمان بی احترامی به پدر و مادر و جنگ و دعوا و ... شروع میشه 
الا نمیدون چرا وقتی خودت از زندگیت نمیتونی لذت ببری میخوای یکی دیگه رو به این زندگیت بیاریش / 
پدر من تو جنگ به دنیا اومده و از سن من هم کمتر بود که تو جبهه و خط مقدم بود تو یک خانواده کاملا مذهبی به دنیا اومده که پدربزرگم دیکتاتوری بود برای خودش و الان هم که زیر خاک رفته پدرم سر قبرش هم شاید ازش میترسه یهو از قبر بزنه بیرون و خفتش کنه*  :Yahoo (4): * ولی با اینهمه پدر من هم زندگی کرده و ساخته و رسیده به جایی که الان من سر پناه دارم غذا دارم قدرت و شرایط این رو دارم که اگر اشتباه کردم بتونم اشتباهم رو جبران کنم و ........ ولی چرا ما نمیتونیم ؟؟ من فکر میکنم دیللش اینه که اونا میدونستم برای کی و چی دارن میجنگن و قراره چه کاری کنن / ولی ما چی؟؟ برای کی و چی میجنگیم؟؟ اصلا حتی اجازه جنگیدن هم نمیدن بعضی اوقات
و میرسیم سر همون قضیه اول / وقتی خودت کار نداری وقتی بی پولی از تامین خرج زندگیت وقتی نمیتونی پوشک بچه ات رو تامین کنی و پول دوا و دکترش رو بدی و با این حال بچه ار میشی خیلی موجود ناقص الغقلی هستی 

در ضمن استثناهای دیگری هم هستن ها شما صرفا ذهنتون مثل اینکه بای دیفالت تنظیم شده روی خوشبینی 
استثناهایی مثل هیتلر و استالی ن و موسلینی و ابوبکر البغدادی و بن لادن و .........
وقتی برای 8.5 ملیارد جمعیت یدونه کریس رو مثال میزنی منتظر چنین باش که منم بگم بقیه کریسها کجا هستن

در کل به هیچکس نمیشه گفت چیکار کن و چیکار نکن و عقاید متفاونه و من هم هر چقدر در این یک سال تلاش کردم یکم روی کلیشه های زندگی و خط تولید زندگی بحث کنم جوابهایی گرفتم که نشون میده هنوز جامعه به اون پختگی نرسیده / همه تون میخوایید مثل آمریکا بشید و اروپا و سوئیس و ..... ولی فعلا مغزتون اماده قبول واقعیت های زندگیشون رو نداره 
پس شکست رو قبول میکنم.

در ضمن 2 : راه های دیگری هم هستند برای بچه دار شدن . وقتی هنوز تو بهزیستی و کف خیابون بچه هایی هستند چرا باید بچه ای به دنیا بیاریم ؟؟ اونا مگر بچه ادم نیستند؟ اوا مگه انسان نیستند؟؟

*

----------


## miss_shadow

> اصلا نمیفهمم یسریا چجوری به خودشون اجازه میدن راجع به سوالی که ازشون پرسیده نشده اظهار نظر کنن؟!!!
> ایا ایشون پرسیدن سقط کنم یا نه که هرکی داره برای خودش یه فتوا میده ؟ عجیبه واقعا ! 
> 
> 
> استارتر عزیز مبارکه 
> من در حدی نیستم که برای اینده فرزند شما و خود شما نظری بدم اما در جواب عزیزانی که گفتن سقط کن ! به مسائل دینیش کاری ندارم ولی خیلی خوبه ماها یاد بگیریم مسئولیت کاری که انجام دادیم رو بر عهده بگیریم و اسمش رو نذاریم خطا یا هرچیز دیگه و سریع به دنبال راه فرار باشیم ! اگه قراره سقط کنی به اینکه در اینده ممکنه اصلا بچه دار نشی یا عذاب وجدانش فکر کن ! اگه قراره سقط نکنی به آینده ای که میخوای برای اون بچه بسازی و چجور مادری باشی فکر کن ! صرفا یه بچه پس نندازی که عقدش بشه داشتن یه مادر خوب ! بنظر شما واقعا عقلانیه بچه رو دوماهه اول زندگیش رها کنید و بدید دست مادرتون ؟! شما پس هیچ تصوری از بچه تازه به دنیا اومده و هزارو یک سختی که داره و گریه ها و بی خوابی های شبانه و غیره و ذالک ندارید !!! بیشتر تحقیق کنید ! قراره یه انسان رو زنده نگه دارید ها ! کار راحتی نیس اصلا نمیدونم چرا یسریا بی ارزش میدوننش ! 
> و اینکه منطقی بگم . سیر بارداری تو خانومای مختلف متفاوته ! من دوستی داشتم که میگفت از یه تایمی به بعد هرروز میرفته بیمارستان بقدری حالش بد میشده و بارداریش سخت بوده ! در عوض مامان خود من زمان بارداری داداشم دیدم که تا ثانیه اخر دنیا اومدن داداشم تو اشپزخونه بود و بدون هیچ اذیتی کار میکرد !
> خلاصه که درس خوندن تو این دوران خیلی سخته ! یکی از اشناهای ما بچش هشت ماهه تو شکمش بود سنشون هم بالا بود کنکور داد و پزشکی هم قبول شد ! کسی دیگه هم میشناسم که کلا بیخیال کنکور شد 
> شما باید تمام احتمالات رو در نظر بگیرید 
> ...


میدونین چرا ما همچنان جهان سوم هستیم و باقی خواهیم موند؟چون تو زندگی به  جای اولویت قرار دادن خودمون و رویاهامون بسنده میکنیم به 4 تا حرف دینی و  عذاب وجدان ناشی از عدم مسئولیت پذیریمون!کاری با شرایط این خانم ندارم اما  شما این نسخه  قبول کردن مسئولیت برای یه دختر مجردی که باردار شده یا  مورد تجاوز قرار گرفته هم میپیچین؟بله دنیا پر از مثالهای تلاش در زندگی و  سختی کشیدن و موفقیت ولی هیچ وقت به این نکته توجه کردین بارداری و به دنیا  آوردن یه بچه نیاز به یسری امکانات اولیه مهم داره؟شما مسئول هستی برای  اون حداقل امکانات فراهم کنی در صورتی که در کشور خودت از کمترین حقوق مدنی  مثه اینترنت آزادم بهره مند نیستی!فقط یه لحظه زیبا و مقدس از مادر و  نوزاد به دنیا اومده تصور میکنن همه و با فردی که توصیه به سقط میکنه مثه  جلاد برخورد میکنن.بله من ترجیح میدم قصی القلب خونده شم و راحت درباره ش  حرف بزنم تا اینکه هم زندگی خودمو پیچیده کنم هم یه آدم بیگناه دیگه رو.

----------


## Amir__m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط miss_shadow


میدونین چرا ما همچنان جهان سوم هستیم و باقی خواهیم موند؟چون تو زندگی به  جای اولویت قرار دادن خودمون و رویاهامون بسنده میکنیم به 4 تا حرف دینی و  عذاب وجدان ناشی از عدم مسئولیت پذیریمون!کاری با شرایط این خانم ندارم اما  شما این نسخه  قبول کردن مسئولیت برای یه دختر مجردی که باردار شده یا  مورد تجاوز قرار گرفته هم میپیچین؟بله دنیا پر از مثالهای تلاش در زندگی و  سختی کشیدن و موفقیت ولی هیچ وقت به این نکته توجه کردین بارداری و به دنیا  آوردن یه بچه نیاز به یسری امکانات اولیه مهم داره؟شما مسئول هستی برای  اون حداقل امکانات فراهم کنی در صورتی که در کشور خودت از کمترین حقوق مدنی  مثه اینترنت آزادم بهره مند نیستی!فقط یه لحظه زیبا و مقدس از مادر و  نوزاد به دنیا اومده تصور میکنن همه و با فردی که توصیه به سقط میکنه مثه  جلاد برخورد میکنن.بله من ترجیح میدم قصی القلب خونده شم و راحت درباره ش  حرف بزنم تا اینکه هم زندگی خودمو پیچیده کنم هم یه آدم بیگناه دیگه رو.


بحث کلا به کنار ولی چرا هر وقت میخوایین نظر خودتونو درست نشون بدین به جهان سوم بودن ایران اشاره میکنید ؟ کلا الان یه جوی هست هر کی میخواد یه انتقادی راجع به مسائل کشور بکنی میگه خب برا همین جهان سوم موندیم ! چند برابر این مسائل گاهی توی کشور های به اصطلاح جهان اول وجود داره پس چرا ؟! بخش عمده این جهان سوم که میگن به تاریخ و پیشینه و موقعیت جغرافیایی و عواملی که هیچ ربطی به موقعیت الان کشور نداره هست . مثلا یکی از تعیین کننده ترین چیز توی جهان سومی بودن سابقه استعمار توی کشور هست که ممکنه گذشته باشه ولی الان نباشه پس از همگی دعوت میکنم کم با این اصطلاح نظرات خودشونو اعلام کنن . میتونید با یه سرچ ساده دربارش تحقیق کنید*

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

مرسی دوست عزیز واقعا عالی گفتی چون سحر خیزم هستم موقع اذان صبح به بعد نمیخوابم این خیلی خوبه واقعا ممنون از راهنماییت

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> *سلام
> به نظرم از تجربیات دوستانی که شرایط شون مثل خودتون بوده استفاده کنید. داخل شبکه های مجازی نمونه های زیادی هست مثل اینستا و ... به هر حال اونا بهتر میتونن کمک کنن.
> 
> ولی در مورد برنامه که پرسیدین یه مطلبی بگم:
> بهترین زمان برای یادگیری طبق تحقیقات ۴ تا ۶ صبح هست (زمانی که مغز با بیشترین بازده کار میکنه) اگر بتونید صبح ها سحر خیز باشید و ۴ و نیم الی ۵ دیگه استارت درس و مطالعه رو بزنید و تا ظهر طبق این باکس ها مطالعه کنید بیاید جلو به نظرم خیلی میتونید راحت تر ادامه بدین:
> 
> ۵ تا ۶ مطالعه 
> 
> ۶ تا ۶/۱۵ استراحت
> ...


مرسی دوست عزیز واقعا عالی گفتی چون سحر خیزم هستم موقع اذان صبح به بعد نمیخوابم این خیلی خوبه واقعا ممنون از راهنماییت

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> با بارداري و اين داستانا كاري ندارم ولي يه توصيه دارم اينكه توهم مهارت بالا روي يه درس رو نداشته باشين.
> بالاي ٦٠٪؜ زدن زيست و ادبيات با يك مرور ساده هيچوقت رخ نميده . ادبيات به يك مهارت فوق العاده قوي روي مهارت ها و زيست نيز مهارت فوق العاده قوي روي كتاب درسي نياز داره.
> همون دين و زندگي هم سختي هاي خودشو داره و رياضي و فيزيك و شيمي هم درس هايي نيستند كه عشقي بشه به درصد خوب رسيد.


نه اشتباه برداشت کردین من از عید امسال اینارو خوندم تست کتاب خیلی سبزو هردو پینوکیو رو تموم کردم راجب دینی هم کتاب سفیر خرد رو کامل بررسی کردم و یاد گرفتم ادبیات و عربی هم به همین منوال ........غیر از مطالعه ای ک از قبل داشتم و باتوجه به این خودم لیسانس زیست شناسی هم دارم  به صورت عمیق از عید ۱۴۰۰ مطالعه کردم . منظورم این بود مرور ساده در ادامه این ماه ......

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76



موضوع اول: اونیکه داره و خرج بچه اش میکنه میتونه بفرسته خارج و پزشکی درس بخونه / کلا اونیکه داره صد هیچ جلوتره 
موضوع دوم: مقایسه زمان پدر بزرگ شما با این زمان و بچه دار شدن در اون زمان و این زمان یک اشتباه بزرگ هستش پدر بزرگ خود من هم همین شکلی بودن و پدر بزرگهای بقیه هم تا جاییی که دیدم همینطور بودن تازه اینقدر میزاییدن تا یکی دو تا پسر داشته باشن . یعنی دختر اصلا آدم نبود 20 تا هم دختر به دنیا می آوردن باز هم نهضت ادامه داشت تا یک پسری رو تولید کنن و دست بکشن که خودش گویای همه چی هستش. دلیلی هم نمیشه بگیم کسی که با شرایط سخت زندگی ساخته و خودش رو کشیده بالا حتما یکی دیگه هم اون شکلی میشه چون اگر این چنین بود اینهمه بد بخت از مریخ نیومدن. پدر و مادر خود تو و من هم شاید با اون تفکر جلو رفتن که بچه خودش بزرگ میشه میفهمه و میره سر زندگیش و میجنگه و ... ولی من میگم یکبار هم بگیر شاید نتونست / شاید نتونست بجنگه / 
در اون زمان بی احترامی به پدر و مادر و جنگ و دعوا و ... شروع میشه 
الا نمیدون چرا وقتی خودت از زندگیت نمیتونی لذت ببری میخوای یکی دیگه رو به این زندگیت بیاریش / 
پدر من تو جنگ به دنیا اومده و از سن من هم کمتر بود که تو جبهه و خط مقدم بود تو یک خانواده کاملا مذهبی به دنیا اومده که پدربزرگم دیکتاتوری بود برای خودش و الان هم که زیر خاک رفته پدرم سر قبرش هم شاید ازش میترسه یهو از قبر بزنه بیرون و خفتش کنه  ولی با اینهمه پدر من هم زندگی کرده و ساخته و رسیده به جایی که الان من سر پناه دارم غذا دارم قدرت و شرایط این رو دارم که اگر اشتباه کردم بتونم اشتباهم رو جبران کنم و ........ ولی چرا ما نمیتونیم ؟؟ من فکر میکنم دیللش اینه که اونا میدونستم برای کی و چی دارن میجنگن و قراره چه کاری کنن / ولی ما چی؟؟ برای کی و چی میجنگیم؟؟ اصلا حتی اجازه جنگیدن هم نمیدن بعضی اوقات
و میرسیم سر همون قضیه اول / وقتی خودت کار نداری وقتی بی پولی از تامین خرج زندگیت وقتی نمیتونی پوشک بچه ات رو تامین کنی و پول دوا و دکترش رو بدی و با این حال بچه ار میشی خیلی موجود ناقص الغقلی هستی 

در ضمن استثناهای دیگری هم هستن ها شما صرفا ذهنتون مثل اینکه بای دیفالت تنظیم شده روی خوشبینی 
استثناهایی مثل هیتلر و استالی ن و موسلینی و ابوبکر البغدادی و بن لادن و .........
وقتی برای 8.5 ملیارد جمعیت یدونه کریس رو مثال میزنی منتظر چنین باش که منم بگم بقیه کریسها کجا هستن

در کل به هیچکس نمیشه گفت چیکار کن و چیکار نکن و عقاید متفاونه و من هم هر چقدر در این یک سال تلاش کردم یکم روی کلیشه های زندگی و خط تولید زندگی بحث کنم جوابهایی گرفتم که نشون میده هنوز جامعه به اون پختگی نرسیده / همه تون میخوایید مثل آمریکا بشید و اروپا و سوئیس و ..... ولی فعلا مغزتون اماده قبول واقعیت های زندگیشون رو نداره 
پس شکست رو قبول میکنم.

در ضمن 2 : راه های دیگری هم هستند برای بچه دار شدن . وقتی هنوز تو بهزیستی و کف خیابون بچه هایی هستند چرا باید بچه ای به دنیا بیاریم ؟؟ اونا مگر بچه ادم نیستند؟ اوا مگه انسان نیستند؟؟




ملاک و معیارت واسه بدبختی یه آدم چیه یوسف؟ از نظر زمانی این که اون بچه بعدها قراره بدبخت بشه یا نه دست ما نیست. ولی الان اگه کسی شرایط بزرگ کردن و توان شو داره چرا نباید یه انسان شانس زنده موندن و زندگی کردن رو داشته باشه؟ فقط بخاطر شرایط فعلی؟ اگه همه اینطور که تو فکر میکنی فکر میکردن الان استثنایی داشتیم؟ اگه همه تو شرایط سخت تصمیم به سقط می گرفتن الان چند نفرمون اینجا آنلاین بود؟ از نظر کم و کیف خیلی ها موفقن ولی از دید خودشون و بقیه نه. از نظر اون آفریقایی که دسترسی به آب و غذا هم نداره یه ایرانی آدم خیلی خوشبختیه و آرزو میکنه اینجا بود تا دستگاه جوجه کشی راه مینداخت از نظر من یه سوئیسی خیلی خوشبخته و دوست دارم اونجا زندگی کنم. ملاک و معیار خوشبختی مکان به مکان / زمان به زمان برای هر آدمی فرق میکنه. از نظر پدربزرگ من و تو خوشبختی خلاصه میشده در یک لقمه نون که خدا میرسونه. از نظر من و تو نه. ما چیزی فراتر از یک لقمه نون میخوایم تا احساس خوشبختی کنیم. نه این جبهه گیری کاملا درسته و نه کاملا هم غلط. ولی چیزی که هست اینه که اون بچه ای که میخوای سقطش کنی در آینده چطور فکر میکنه و خوشبختی و بدبختی رو چطور و با چه ملاک و معیاری از هم تفکیک میکنه؟ اگر شرایط واسه خودمون خوب نیست قطعی و حتمی نمیشه گفت که برای نسل بعد از خودمون هم خوب نباشه. و اگر شرایط برای ما خیلی خوبه بازهم پایدار بودنش برای نسل بعدی حتمی نیست. با این اوصاف بقیه نباید ریسک این رو بپذیرند و بچه دار بشند تا شرایط و اوضاع بهتر بشه؟ چه کسی تضمین داده شرایط قراره بهتر بشه؟ کی میتونه موفق نشدن اون بچه رو تضمین کنه؟ و ... همه اینا واقعیات زندگی بود نه آمار و ارقام اینترنتی و ... منبع و منشا تولید استثنا ها همین افکار زنده ماندن و جنگیدن در شرایط سخت بوده و هست. تا وقتی تحت فشار زندگی قرار نگیریم حرکتی هم برای متمایز شدن از بقیه نخواهیم زد. یکی از پایه های رشد و پیشرفت بشر و تغییر زندگی و تبدیل کردن این دنیا به جای بهتری برای ادامه دادن همین سختی ها و نداشتن ها و نبود امکانات بوده. از طرفی تضمین کردن آینده یه بچه که هنوز به دنیا هم نیومده اونم با پول کثیف واقعا همون قدری که یه مشاور پول پرست قبولی توی کنکور تضمین می کنه احمقانست. زندگی پیچیده تر از اونیه که با چند خط نوشتن آدمی رو تشویق به سقط کردن یا نکردن یه آدم دیگه بکنیم یا نکنیم.*

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> براي زيست چيكار ميكنيد كه با يك مرور ساده بالاي ٦٠٪؜ ميزنيد؟


لیسانس زیست شناسی دارم بعد کتاب زیست خیلی سبز پینوکیو و جامع و پایه و دوازدهم مطالعه کردم هرروز مرور میکنم و گاهی اوقات توی دفتر نقاشی بزرگ تصاویر کتابو میکشم و بررسی میکنم اصلا اهل نکته برداری و خلاصه برداری نیستم به نظر من زیست مفهومه و مثال زدن های زیاد

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> اصلا نمیفهمم یسریا چجوری به خودشون اجازه میدن راجع به سوالی که ازشون پرسیده نشده اظهار نظر کنن؟!!!
> ایا ایشون پرسیدن سقط کنم یا نه که هرکی داره برای خودش یه فتوا میده ؟ عجیبه واقعا ! 
> 
> 
> استارتر عزیز مبارکه 
> من در حدی نیستم که برای اینده فرزند شما و خود شما نظری بدم اما در جواب عزیزانی که گفتن سقط کن ! به مسائل دینیش کاری ندارم ولی خیلی خوبه ماها یاد بگیریم مسئولیت کاری که انجام دادیم رو بر عهده بگیریم و اسمش رو نذاریم خطا یا هرچیز دیگه و سریع به دنبال راه فرار باشیم ! اگه قراره سقط کنی به اینکه در اینده ممکنه اصلا بچه دار نشی یا عذاب وجدانش فکر کن ! اگه قراره سقط نکنی به آینده ای که میخوای برای اون بچه بسازی و چجور مادری باشی فکر کن ! صرفا یه بچه پس نندازی که عقدش بشه داشتن یه مادر خوب ! بنظر شما واقعا عقلانیه بچه رو دوماهه اول زندگیش رها کنید و بدید دست مادرتون ؟! شما پس هیچ تصوری از بچه تازه به دنیا اومده و هزارو یک سختی که داره و گریه ها و بی خوابی های شبانه و غیره و ذالک ندارید !!! بیشتر تحقیق کنید ! قراره یه انسان رو زنده نگه دارید ها ! کار راحتی نیس اصلا نمیدونم چرا یسریا بی ارزش میدوننش ! 
> و اینکه منطقی بگم . سیر بارداری تو خانومای مختلف متفاوته ! من دوستی داشتم که میگفت از یه تایمی به بعد هرروز میرفته بیمارستان بقدری حالش بد میشده و بارداریش سخت بوده ! در عوض مامان خود من زمان بارداری داداشم دیدم که تا ثانیه اخر دنیا اومدن داداشم تو اشپزخونه بود و بدون هیچ اذیتی کار میکرد !
> خلاصه که درس خوندن تو این دوران خیلی سخته ! یکی از اشناهای ما بچش هشت ماهه تو شکمش بود سنشون هم بالا بود کنکور داد و پزشکی هم قبول شد ! کسی دیگه هم میشناسم که کلا بیخیال کنکور شد 
> شما باید تمام احتمالات رو در نظر بگیرید 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز ممنون بابت تبریک 
اینکه شما راجب بعد به دنیا اومدنش صحبت میکنید کاملا درسته .اما من و همسرم به توافق رسیدیم چون همسرم کاملا شرایطم رو درک میکنه و به درس خوندن تشویقم میکنه.و اینکه درسته اون بچه به مادر نیاز داره بعد تولد ....اما به قولی میشه شرایط رو کنترل کرد ک نه کودک اسیب ببینه نه درسی ک اینهمه براش زحمت کشیدم. البته بنده در خصوص اینکه یه کودک رو همینطور بی اهمیت بدنیا بیاری و رها کنی کاملا مخالفم.....از بی نظمی هم متنفرم برنامه عادی این روزهام طوری هست ک جنینم در ارامش باشه مثلا موقع اذان بعد نماز یک ساعتی تو فضای مجازی میچرخم و بعد ساعت ۶ و نیم صبح نیم ساعت ورزش سبک با اهنگ شاد  یه تغذیه خوب دوصفحه قران برا ارامش فرزندم بعد مطالعه درسام .....ساعت دو ظهر تا ۳ بعدازظهر کامل میخوابم و استراحت میکنم بعد دوباره درسامو شروع کنم .و شب هم خیلی زود میخوابم مثلا ساعت ۱۰
اما نمیدونم ترکیب درسام چطور باشه چندساعت به کدوم درس اختصاص بدم البته طبق ازمونای قلم چی پیش میرم .

----------


## miss_shadow

> *
> بحث کلا به کنار ولی چرا هر وقت میخوایین نظر خودتونو درست نشون بدین به جهان سوم بودن ایران اشاره میکنید ؟ کلا الان یه جوی هست هر کی میخواد یه انتقادی راجع به مسائل کشور بکنی میگه خب برا همین جهان سوم موندیم ! چند برابر این مسائل گاهی توی کشور های به اصطلاح جهان اول وجود داره پس چرا ؟! بخش عمده این جهان سوم که میگن به تاریخ و پیشینه و موقعیت جغرافیایی و عواملی که هیچ ربطی به موقعیت الان کشور نداره هست . مثلا یکی از تعیین کننده ترین چیز توی جهان سومی بودن سابقه استعمار توی کشور هست که ممکنه گذشته باشه ولی الان نباشه پس از همگی دعوت میکنم کم با این اصطلاح نظرات خودشونو اعلام کنن . میتونید با یه سرچ ساده دربارش تحقیق کنید*



کسی ادعا نکرد حرفش درسته اصلا درست از دید هرکسی فرق داره!جهان سوم یعنی جهان سوم یعنی شما اول یا دوم نیستی (خیابانی درونم :Yahoo (4): ).جدا از شوخی منظور اون تفکر و امکانات جامعه س نه جغرافیا که,وگرنه این کشور وسعتش اندازه ده ها کشور اروپاییه.نمیدونم ولی افراد زیادی مثه شما هست نمیخواد بپذیره ما یه کشور عقب مونده ایم دلش خوش کرد به 4 تا حرف انگیزشی شما تو این جامعه زندگی میکنی و داری میبینی با چشمهای خودتون که زندگی ماها چقدر از اون استاندارهای لازم عقبه.ما منکر نشدیم اونور بارداری و این مسائل نیست شما حتی نگاه کنی به زندگی سلبریتی و فوتبالیستای معروف اونور کلی بچه دارن چون امکانات لازم و آسایش برای تربیتشم دارن,نرخ باروری کلی تو کشور ما حدود 2 هستش که خیلی خیلی کمتره نسبت به رقم های اونور ,جالبه بدونین الان مراکز بهداشت ایران طی دوسال گذشته لوازم پیشگیری از بارداری رو جمع کردن که خواسته یا ناخواسته نرخ باروری جامعه بره بالا و افزایش جمعیت رخ بده.تو پیامای قبلیم درباره مراکزاونور و بقیه گفتم ,یهزیستی اونور (معادلش  رو نمیدونم )خیلی خیلی نسبت به این ور مسئول تر و کاردرست تره.ببین بحث به کجا رفت!اینا صرفا دیدگاه شخصی من بود و ادعای درستی واسش رو هم نداشتم ولی درکل تفکر غالب بر جامعه ایران احساس و مذهبه.

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> ملاک و معیارت واسه بدبختی یه آدم چیه یوسف؟ از نظر زمانی این که اون بچه بعدها قراره بدبخت بشه یا نه دست ما نیست.* *ولی الان اگه کسی شرایط بزرگ کردن و توان شو داره چرا نباید یه انسان شانس زنده موندن و زندگی کردن رو داشته باشه؟**فقط بخاطر شرایط فعلی؟*


*شناخت مقدمه هی چیزی است / 
اگر کسی این توانایی رو داشته باشه و شناخت صحیحی هم داشته باشه چرا که نه 
**شرایط فعلی نه شرایط شخصی*

----------


## Frozen

> میدونین چرا ما همچنان جهان سوم هستیم و باقی خواهیم موند؟چون تو زندگی به  جای اولویت قرار دادن خودمون و رویاهامون بسنده میکنیم به 4 تا حرف دینی و  عذاب وجدان ناشی از عدم مسئولیت پذیریمون!کاری با شرایط این خانم ندارم اما  شما این نسخه  قبول کردن مسئولیت برای یه دختر مجردی که باردار شده یا  مورد تجاوز قرار گرفته هم میپیچین؟بله دنیا پر از مثالهای تلاش در زندگی و  سختی کشیدن و موفقیت ولی هیچ وقت به این نکته توجه کردین بارداری و به دنیا  آوردن یه بچه نیاز به یسری امکانات اولیه مهم داره؟شما مسئول هستی برای  اون حداقل امکانات فراهم کنی در صورتی که در کشور خودت از کمترین حقوق مدنی  مثه اینترنت آزادم بهره مند نیستی!فقط یه لحظه زیبا و مقدس از مادر و  نوزاد به دنیا اومده تصور میکنن همه و با فردی که توصیه به سقط میکنه مثه  جلاد برخورد میکنن.بله من ترجیح میدم قصی القلب خونده شم و راحت درباره ش  حرف بزنم تا اینکه هم زندگی خودمو پیچیده کنم هم یه آدم بیگناه دیگه رو.



من نظرمو کاملا واضح به استارتر عزیز گفتم که خودشون متوجه شدن درباره جهان چندم بودن هم حرفی نزدم در باره قصی القلب بودن یا نبودن کسی هم حرف نزدم چون تعریف ارزش و ضد ارزش برا هرکسی فرق داره مسائل رو قاطی نکنید . اگر متوجه حرفام نشدید یبار دیگه بخونید چی نوشتم اما توصیه نمیکنم چون بهتره وقتتون رو جای بهتری بذارید ^^
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Frozen

> سلام دوست عزیز ممنون بابت تبریک 
> اینکه شما راجب بعد به دنیا اومدنش صحبت میکنید کاملا درسته .اما من و همسرم به توافق رسیدیم چون همسرم کاملا شرایطم رو درک میکنه و به درس خوندن تشویقم میکنه.و اینکه درسته اون بچه به مادر نیاز داره بعد تولد ....اما به قولی میشه شرایط رو کنترل کرد ک نه کودک اسیب ببینه نه درسی ک اینهمه براش زحمت کشیدم. البته بنده در خصوص اینکه یه کودک رو همینطور بی اهمیت بدنیا بیاری و رها کنی کاملا مخالفم.....از بی نظمی هم متنفرم برنامه عادی این روزهام طوری هست ک جنینم در ارامش باشه مثلا موقع اذان بعد نماز یک ساعتی تو فضای مجازی میچرخم و بعد ساعت ۶ و نیم صبح نیم ساعت ورزش سبک با اهنگ شاد  یه تغذیه خوب دوصفحه قران برا ارامش فرزندم بعد مطالعه درسام .....ساعت دو ظهر تا ۳ بعدازظهر کامل میخوابم و استراحت میکنم بعد دوباره درسامو شروع کنم .و شب هم خیلی زود میخوابم مثلا ساعت ۱۰
> اما نمیدونم ترکیب درسام چطور باشه چندساعت به کدوم درس اختصاص بدم البته طبق ازمونای قلم چی پیش میرم .


خب عزیز دلم اینطوری خیلی هم عالیه ولی در کل میگم بارداری معمولا به این ایده الی پیش نمیره برای همه حوادثی که ممکنه پیش بیاد برنامه بچین
مثلا تو برنامت سه تا تایم ۱-۲ ساعته جبرانی بذار که اگر خدای نکرده حالت بد شد از کل دروس جا نمونی 
برای زمان خوندن درسها شما ببین کودوم تایما انرژیت بیشتره بذار رو اون درسی ک برات سختتره ! همون بحث اینه ک قورباغه زشتتر رو زودتر بخور ! درروز چند ساعت میتونید درس بخونید ؟ اینو برا خودتون مشخص کنید ، دو درسی که انرژی بیشتری میبرن بذارید اول ، بعد این دو درس یه درس راحت سبک ، در کل اینارو اتفاقا کسی نمیتونه خیلی راهنمایی کنه و خودتون باید تصمیم بگیرید راجع بهشون

----------


## miss_shadow

> من نظرمو کاملا واضح به استارتر عزیز گفتم که خودشون متوجه شدن درباره جهان چندم بودن هم حرفی نزدم در باره قصی القلب بودن یا نبودن کسی هم حرف نزدم چون تعریف ارزش و ضد ارزش برا هرکسی فرق داره مسائل رو قاطی نکنید . اگر متوجه حرفام نشدید یبار دیگه بخونید چی نوشتم اما توصیه نمیکنم چون بهتره وقتتون رو جای بهتری بذارید ^^
> موفق باشید


من به این دلیل شمارو ریپلای کردم چون داخل پیامتون درباره حرفی که من زدم حرف زدین و نقد کردین و طبق حرف خودتون ارزش و ضدارزش برای هرکسی متفاوته پس شما مجاز نیستی نظر بقیه رو مورد نقد قرار بدی و انتظار پاسخ به نقدتون نداشته باشین.پیامهای قبلی هم گفتم کسی به استارتر نگفت چیکار کنه!درباره وقت منم شما تصمیم نمیگیری.

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> طبق تجربه ای که داشتم بهت با پنج انگشت امضا میدم میگم باردار باشی برا کنکور بخونی بهتر از اینه که بچت به دنیا بیاد و بعد بخوای برا کنکور بخونی
> اون دوماه اخر بعد زایمان هم اگر کسیو داری کمکت کنه که خوش به حالت!
> بچه رو به شیر خشک عادت بده که اذیت نشی و بتونی بزاریش پیش مامانت
> 
> من یادمه تو بارداریم امتحان نهایی میدادم که دوتای اخرو نرسیدم و زایمانم خورد بعد شهریور پاس کردم...
> ولی بعد زایمان دیگه نشد واسه کنکور بخونم!!!
> دیگه دخترم دوماهش بود که مشغول به تدریس زبان شدم تو زبانسرا و کلا قید کنکورو تا سه سال زدم
> 
> اگرم قبول شدی یه سال مرخصی میگیری و بچت که یه سالش شد میتونی بازم بری دانشگاه
> ...


رو خانوادم ک خیلی میتونم حساب کنم خوبیش اینه خونشون نزدیک خودمونه و اینکه نوه اولشون میشه هم ذوق دارن هم انگیزه دارن خواهر دارم خونه مادرم ک اون از ذوق چند بار زنگ زده ک اصلا نگران درست نباش من نگهش میدارم حتی شوهرم ...و اینو میدونم هیچ چیز تو این دنیا نشد نداره سال دبیرستانم ک کلاس کنکور میرفتم یه خانومی با دوتا بچه ک پیش مادرشوهرش میذاشت پزشکی سمنان قبول شد . اینکه میگن استرس کنکور رو بچه اثر میذاره به نظرم لذت یادگیری هیچ استرسی نداره همه استرس فقط بیست روز مونده به کنکوره ک اونم بچم به دنیا اومده تا اون موقع..درسته شرایطم سخت میشه اما اگه درسو بیخیال شم تمام مطالبی ک از قبل تو ذهنم مونده کم کم فراموش میشن .

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> عزیزم خدا خیلی دوست داشته که دامنتو سبز کرده
> منم همسن توام ۳ ساله منتظرم 
> حتی میگم اگه حامله هم بودم بیشتر تلاش می کردم
> بخاطر آینده همون بچه 
> ببین ۳ ماه اول به خاطر ویار سخته که اونم با
> دارو هایی که دکتر بهت میده اوکیه مشکلی نیست
> من دوستم کارمند بود باردار ۸ساعت رو صندلی 
> می نشست فقط ماه اخر کمر درد بود البته بگم بارداری 
> اونقدرا هم مانع درس خوندن نمیشه
> موفق باشی


سلام مرسی عزیزم اره دوستم همینطوره ان شالله خدا هم هرچه زودتر یه نی نی سالم و خوشگل بهت بده ..اخه من و همسرم مخالف این فکریم ک بچه بدنیا بیاد و بشینی فقط بچه داری کنی..مگه خیلیا به قول شما شاغل نیستن همزمان باردارن بچه داری هم میکنن هیچ چیز نباید محدودیت ایجاد کنه ک بخوای قید هدفتو بزنی . اره درسته عزیزم سه ماهه اول سخته ویار دارم اما با قرص دمیترون برطرف میشه و کاملا عادی .سه ماهه دوم شنیدم خیلی راحته  و سختیش سه ماهه اخره ک اونم مطالعمو کمتر میکنم.

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> *در ضمن خانوم مهدیه 76 و سایر دوستانی که به اشتباه عرایض بنده رو متوجه شدند
> به هیچ عنوان برای کنکور و قبولی در کنکور بچه رو سقط نکنید . نه کنکور ارزشش را دارد و نه عقلانی و منطقی ست که این کار را بکنید . اصلا بحثی در این رابطه نیست که کار اشتباهی ست برای کنکور بچه سقط بشه
> با بچه هم میشه برای کنکور درس خوند و مادری کرد با اینکه سخته و دشوار و مسئولیت شما رو میبره بالا ولی خوب شدنی هستش و میشه مدیریتش کرد چون در فامیل ما این اتفاق افتاده که اتفاقا طرف هم پزشکی قبول شد و همون اول هم مرخصی گرفت از دانشگاه که بهش دادن کامل که فک  کنم 2 سال و الان درسش رو رفته ادامه میده در پزشکی تبریز
> ولی خوب سختیهاتون زیاد میشه و باید مسئولیت اش رو بر عهده بگیرید و از جون و دل مایه بزارید 
> **
> منظور من از حرفهام چیز دیگری بود که لای پرانتر بهش اشاره کردم امیدوارم اشتباه منظورم رو برداشت نکنید. من هیچوقت نگفتم و نمیگم برای کنکور برید بچه رو سقط کنید کنکور اضلا عددی نیست که چنین فداکاری رو براش بکنید** 
> 
> در مورد دیگر مشکلات حرف زدم 
> موفق باشید*


بله درسته به نظر منم ارزش سقط نداره چون خیلیا میگن بی حساب کتاب و گاهی بی فکر ک سقط کن ....حتی دل اینو ندارم بهش فکر کنم

----------


## .Delaram

اول تبریک بعدش خواهش میکنم به ذهنت بگو که اولویتش بچه س خوبه اگه به هردوش برسی ولی سال کنکور درحالت عادی خودش غیر قابل پیشبینی من امسال ۳ ماه رو سر کرونا از دست دادم و دیوانه شدم چون همه ی ذهنم پیش کتابا بود واسه من گذشت ولی اگه سختیای حاملگی برات پیش بیاد نباید استرس کتابا رو بگیری چون رو بچت تاثیر میزاره سعی کن با برنامه هایی که بقیه بهت گفتن پیش بری ولی اگه یه اتفاق غیرقابل پیش بینی اومد اولویتت و بچه بزار ذهنتو آروم کن و کنکورو تاجایی که میتونی بهش برس

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> _نی‌نی^_^
> سلااام جیگر
> خب خانم مهدیه خانم اولا تبریک میگم ک داری مادر میشی بهترین حس دنیاس♡♡
> حالا درسته من تجربه اش نکردم ولی خب از اونجایی ک دخترم انگار ک ب طور غریزی آدم میدونه چ حس جیگریه)♡♡♡آقایون حسودی نکنن)
> .
> .
> مهدیه جان عزیزم، اینو باید از پزشک متخصص بپرسی بانو ، شما میخای د س بخونی و بارداری  خب ما فقط تجربه اولو داشتیمباردار نبودیم ک بدونیم برات سخته یا آسون عزیز
> ولی خب پزشک حتما میدونه
> تهش امسال میخونی ولی ن زیاد ک سختت بشه در حد ای ک یادت نره 
> ...


سلام عزیزدلم ممنون گلم ان شالله شما هم تجربه کنی عزیزم ..
بله درست میگی منم همینو میگم اصلا عشقی روزی یه درس بخونم قرار نیست به خودم  استرس و ناراحتی بیارم‌ تا هم خودم هم جنین اذیت بشه ...فوقش به دنیا اومد میشینم برا سال بعد جدی تر میخونم اره سلامت بچه برام خیلی مهمه ...از خودم بیشتر همسرم خیلی مراقبشه حتی دیشب همسرم لباس بارداری ضد امواج سفارش داد ک مغز جنینم اسیب نبینه....یعنی ارامش و شرایطم حتی از خونه پدرم بیشتر برام فراهمه ک بتونم درس بخونم
 مرسی بابت حرفای قشنگت دوست خوبم 😚😚😚😚😚😚😚😚😚😚😚

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> دوست عزیز این انجمن جای مناسبی برای مطرح کردن چنین پرسشی نبود چون اکثر اعضا اینجا بچه های زیر۲۰سالن که نه تجربه زندگی متاهلی دارن نه بارداری!
> 
> اگه مثال و مورد میخواین ما یکی از اقواممون دهه۷۰کنکور دادن و سر جلسه تو ماه ۸بارداری بودن و پزشکی دولتی قبول شدن
> 
> 
> اینطور که شما گفتین پایه درسی قوی دارین و قبلا مطالعه خوبی داشتین پس با ساعت مطالعه کمترم میتونید موفق بشید
> ویار بارداریتون بعد یه مدت کم میشه و به حالت نرمال میرسین
> در رابطه با ورزش های مخصوص این دوران و نشستن و... حتما از پزشک مشورت بگیرین
> 
> جدا از مسیله کنکور بچه رو درصورتی نگه دارین که واقعا شرایط بزرگ کردنش رو داشته باشین


سلام بله حق با شماست شاید این تاپیکو زدم ک نظر و تجربیات افراد معدودی برام مفید باشه ک بود ‌الباقی رو حتی قابلیت ریپلای کردن رو هم نمیبینم مسلما با این تاپیک نیازی نیست هرکسی یه جوابی بده یا شرایطو در اشخاص دیگه دیدی و یه جورایی میفهمی یا اینکه به احتمال پایین خودت تجربشو داشتی .. چه خوب ک یه نفر تونسته اونم ماه هشت بارداری قبول بشه ممنون بابت انگیزه ای که بهم دادین .....بله دقیقا پایه دبیرستانم خیلی قوی هست حتی از اول ابتدایی تا اخر سال تحصیلی جزو شاگردان اول برتر بودم . و المپیاد زیست و شیمی هم در استان و مدرسه رتبه اوردم با وجود اینها واقعا برام سخته ک بگذرم ‌......در مورد ویار هم قرص دمیترون میخورم رفع میشه ممنون بابت راهنماییتون

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> *سلام
> قدم نو رسیده مبارک^^
> تنها توصیه ای که میتونم بهتون بکنم اینه که خیلی سریع تحتِ نظرِ یک روانشناسِ خوب قرار بگیرید و با روانشناس و پزشکِ متخصصِ زنان مشورت کنید.
> اینجا هیچکس نمیتونه به شما پاسخ درستی بده عزیزم
> تن شما و نی نی تون سلامت باشه^^*


مرسی دوست عزیز بله حتما ممنون از راهنماییت

----------


## Rezvan___809

تبریک میگم سایت نی نی سایت برین مورد مشابه شما زیاد هست بهتون کمک میکنن

----------


## Saeed79

> ببینید فوقش دوماه قبل به دنیا بیاد میدم دست شوهرم یا مادرم بالاخره میشه اون دوماهو یه کاری کرد اخه نه دل اینو دارم سقط کنم نه میتونم از درسم بگذرم ..زیست و دینی و ادبیات و عربی یعنی ۴ درس حرفه ای بلدم جوری ک میدونم با مرور ساده بالای ۶۰ میتونم بزنم چون ازمونامم خوب میدم اما میمونه ۴ درس دیگه ریاضی و فیزیک شیمی زبان ک اونم عشقی بخونم مثلا روزی یه درس ......اما نمیدونم برنامم چطور باشه مثلا تو این شرایطم صبح تا ۶ عصر حال خوبی دارم اما ۶ عصر به بعد تهوع دارم ....و حالم بهم میریزه یه هفتس این مدلی بودم یه برنامه که صبح رو برام پوشش بده



* به هیچ وجه و به هیچ وجه از مشاوری برنامه نگیرین . کل ریتم روزانتون و هورموناتون و حس و حالتون هر روز دچار تغییر میشه و فقط و فقط خودتون میتونین متوجه بشین ساعت چند میشه درس خوند و ساعت چند نمیشه ... مشاور طبق تجربه اش از دانش آموزای 18 19 ساله اش برنامه میده نه مادر باردار ...
ماه های اول حتما ساعت مطالعه بیشتری داشته باشین که به آخر میرسین متعادل و کمتر بشه
حتما حتما حواستون به کمرتون باشه . کاملا باید پشت میز صاف بشینید . چندماه دیگه انقدر جنین و جفتش سنگین میشن که پشت میز نشستن و کمر دردش واستون غیرقابل تحمل میشه مگه اینکه از همین الان حواستون باشه به کمرتون فشار نیاد
فشار عصبی ممنوع ! خیلی جاها به مباحثی برمیخورید که نمیتونین بفهمید (این مشکل همه هست ) یا تستی که نمیشه حل کرد . به خودتون فشار نیارید که حلش کنین . این فشار عصبیه خیلی واسه جنین مضره . 
**و در آخر هم بگم اگه میخواین موفق بشین باید پیوسته توی طول روز درس بخونین . شما شرایط این رو ندارین که 7 8 ساعت پشت سر هم تست بزنین و درس بخونین و یادبگیرین ... چون اون 7 8 ساعت به جای اینکه مغزتون توی اولویت خون رسانی و مواد مغذی باشه , جنین توی اولویته . پس از صبح که بیدار شدین درس خوندن رو شروع کنین و نرم نرم تا آخر شب مطالعه کنین 
اول روز دروس سخت تر رو بخونین و نیمه دوم روز دروس آسون تر و درسایی که علاقه دارین . اگه شب بشینین با تستای فیزیک کلنجار برید نه مغزتون کشش داره و نه بدنتون اجازه فشار به مغزتون رو میده*
*و در آخر هم تبریک میگم . ان شاالله برکت و شادی هرچه بیشتر روانه زندگیتون بشه*

----------


## miss_shadow

انقدری که اینجا احساس تاسف کردم برای خودم در زندگی واقعی نکردم :Yahoo (94): .استارتر محترم لطفا وقتی این درک کسب کردی  که وقتی تایپیک میزنی ممکنه نظرات مختلف و گاها تلخی بشنوی به نظر دهنده ها توهین نکنی تایپیک بزنی.ولی واقعا کنکور داره به کجا میره که نوابغ المپیادی رشته ای قبول میشن که دانشگاهای پیام نور با رتبه های نجومی میپذیرن!
پ ن:کاش همون اول ارجاع داده بودنت نی نی سایت که برا رنگ لباس ضد امواجم نظرخواهی کنی.

----------


## Fatemehhhh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مهدیه۷۶


خیلی داغونم خیلی مراقبت میکردم اما نمیدونم چرا اینطور شد ........زیستو خیلی خوب خوندم با عربی و ادبیات و دینی اما زبان و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک نخوندم بنظرتون با این شرایط میتونم بخونم و سال بعد رشته خوب قبول شم ....برنامه ریزی خوب میخوام اما نمیدونم چیکار کنم



*

----------


## Frozen

> من به این دلیل شمارو ریپلای کردم چون داخل پیامتون درباره حرفی که من زدم حرف زدین و نقد کردین و طبق حرف خودتون ارزش و ضدارزش برای هرکسی متفاوته پس شما مجاز نیستی نظر بقیه رو مورد نقد قرار بدی و انتظار پاسخ به نقدتون نداشته باشین.پیامهای قبلی هم گفتم کسی به استارتر نگفت چیکار کنه!درباره وقت منم شما تصمیم نمیگیری.


خب شما هم یاد بگیر حرفی که زمین انداختن رو همیشه بر نداری و شروع کنی به تحلیلش ! من اصلا انقد وقت ندارم ک بشینم ببینم شما چی گفتی که بخوام حرفتونو نقد کنم و نه شما انقدر مهمید که من بخوام نظراتتونو بخونم برعکس شما که انگار وقتتون زیاده و حرفهای منو خوب دنبال میکنیدو به عنوان مدال افتخاری نقد از خودتون برشون میدارید ... عیب نداره بابت خوندن حرفام ازتون پول نمیگیرم ادامه بدید

----------


## miss_shadow

> خب شما هم یاد بگیر حرفی که زمین انداختن رو همیشه بر نداری و شروع کنی به تحلیلش ! من اصلا انقد وقت ندارم ک بشینم ببینم شما چی گفتی که بخوام حرفتونو نقد کنم و نه شما انقدر مهمید که من بخوام نظراتتونو بخونم برعکس شما که انگار وقتتون زیاده و حرفهای منو خوب دنبال میکنیدو به عنوان مدال افتخاری نقد از خودتون برشون میدارید ... عیب نداره بابت خوندن حرفام ازتون پول نمیگیرم ادامه بدید


شما هم یادبگیر در برابر گفتن تراواشات ذهنیت مسئول باشی و انتظار پاسخ داشته باشی ,چه جالب که وقت ندارین ولی همش هستین اینجاها :Yahoo (100): نکنه دنیای موازی انجمنه اینجا !چقدم پپسی برای خودتون باز کردین  مطالب انگیزشی دینی به ریال حساب میکنین یا دلار :Yahoo (65):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> خیلی داغونم خیلی مراقبت میکردم اما نمیدونم چرا اینطور شد ........زیستو خیلی خوب خوندم با عربی و ادبیات و دینی اما زبان و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک نخوندم بنظرتون با این شرایط میتونم بخونم و سال بعد رشته خوب قبول شم ....برنامه ریزی خوب میخوام اما نمیدونم چیکار کنم


از کجا میدونی بارداری؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

با عرض معذرت چند تا از کامنت ها رو خوندم تقریبا همشون چرت و پرت بود.  به چار تا سلول میگید انسان؟!
اینجا جای مشاوره گرفتن برای این موارد نیس

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> * به هیچ وجه و به هیچ وجه از مشاوری برنامه نگیرین . کل ریتم روزانتون و هورموناتون و حس و حالتون هر روز دچار تغییر میشه و فقط و فقط خودتون میتونین متوجه بشین ساعت چند میشه درس خوند و ساعت چند نمیشه ... مشاور طبق تجربه اش از دانش آموزای 18 19 ساله اش برنامه میده نه مادر باردار ...
> ماه های اول حتما ساعت مطالعه بیشتری داشته باشین که به آخر میرسین متعادل و کمتر بشه
> حتما حتما حواستون به کمرتون باشه . کاملا باید پشت میز صاف بشینید . چندماه دیگه انقدر جنین و جفتش سنگین میشن که پشت میز نشستن و کمر دردش واستون غیرقابل تحمل میشه مگه اینکه از همین الان حواستون باشه به کمرتون فشار نیاد
> فشار عصبی ممنوع ! خیلی جاها به مباحثی برمیخورید که نمیتونین بفهمید (این مشکل همه هست ) یا تستی که نمیشه حل کرد . به خودتون فشار نیارید که حلش کنین . این فشار عصبیه خیلی واسه جنین مضره . 
> **و در آخر هم بگم اگه میخواین موفق بشین باید پیوسته توی طول روز درس بخونین . شما شرایط این رو ندارین که 7 8 ساعت پشت سر هم تست بزنین و درس بخونین و یادبگیرین ... چون اون 7 8 ساعت به جای اینکه مغزتون توی اولویت خون رسانی و مواد مغذی باشه , جنین توی اولویته . پس از صبح که بیدار شدین درس خوندن رو شروع کنین و نرم نرم تا آخر شب مطالعه کنین 
> اول روز دروس سخت تر رو بخونین و نیمه دوم روز دروس آسون تر و درسایی که علاقه دارین . اگه شب بشینین با تستای فیزیک کلنجار برید نه مغزتون کشش داره و نه بدنتون اجازه فشار به مغزتون رو میده*
> *و در آخر هم تبریک میگم . ان شاالله برکت و شادی هرچه بیشتر روانه زندگیتون بشه*


سلام خیلی ممنون 
بله سعی میکنم زیاد فشار نیارم البته موقع تست زدن ک سوال حل نمیشه و واقعا کلنجار میرم ک چرا حل نشد اصلا اون لحظه متوجه این نمیشم ک ممکنه به جنین اسیب بزنه مرسی ک یاداوری کردین 
خیلی عالی و مفید راهنمایی کردین..... موفق باشید

----------


## مهدیه۷۶

> انقدری که اینجا احساس تاسف کردم برای خودم در زندگی واقعی نکردم.استارتر محترم لطفا وقتی این درک کسب کردی  که وقتی تایپیک میزنی ممکنه نظرات مختلف و گاها تلخی بشنوی به نظر دهنده ها توهین نکنی تایپیک بزنی.ولی واقعا کنکور داره به کجا میره که نوابغ المپیادی رشته ای قبول میشن که دانشگاهای پیام نور با رتبه های نجومی میپذیرن!
> پ ن:کاش همون اول ارجاع داده بودنت نی نی سایت که برا رنگ لباس ضد امواجم نظرخواهی کنی.


ههههه دوست عزیز اونقد مسائل مهم تو زندگیم هست ک وقت اینو نداشته باشم راجب نظرهای تلخ فکر کنم ....خیلی جالبه گاها یه سری افراد اونقدر درگیر یه مطلب میشن که سررشته اصلی موضوع از ذهنشون خارج میشه .درضمن کسی اینجا به کسی توهین نکرده .....حالا چرا درگیر رنگ لباس ضد امواجی 😂😂😂😂وای خداااااا  مرسی خیلی خندیدم شاد باشی 😂

----------


## Khali

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Khali





هی میرم میام می‌بینم این سَـــــــــــــــــــــــ  مّ هنوز پابرجاست =)))
79 مهمان در حال خواندن این تاپیک هستند =))))))*

----------


## YasharUR

> فقط همین یه قلم کم بود 
> مرسی که انجمن رو از این رخوت نجات دادین 
> فقط ریپلای های بکس که بحث رو کجا بردن  
> واقعا مکان بسیار نامناسبی رو برای طرح پرسشتون انتخاب کردین .تینجا ملت کل  دنیاش 4 تا کتاب کنکوره که زیر اونم زاییدن .انتظار داری اطلاع داشته باشن  باردار بودن و زیر یه سقف بودن یعنی چی؟
> نه دوستان واقعا بحث رو فلسفی خدایی دارک نیچه استایل و عرفانی میکنید؟  چقدر شوآف
> یعنی با تک تک کامنت ها میشه نشست و به غایت خندید 
> 
> به هیچ عنوان در جایگاهی نیستم که نظر بدم ولی بخاطر افزایش بار علمی و  تجربی تاپیک توجه تون رو جلب میکنم به این عکس از یکی از قسمت های فرندز
> فایل پیوست 98455
> فایل پیوست 98456



با توجه به توضیحات ارائه شده در این نقل و اینکه همچنان این تاپیک داره اپ میشه خواستم مجدد تاکیید کنم رو این عکسا 


و این سخن بزرگان که میتونید از زبان انصاریان فقید هم در لینک زیر بشنوید
https://www.aparat.com/v/QFGpq/
هنگام شنا مثل یه دست و پا چلفتی بپا تو مسیر دهن کوسه نیفتی

----------


## sea

> سلام بله حق با شماست شاید این تاپیکو زدم ک نظر و تجربیات افراد معدودی برام مفید باشه ک بود ‌الباقی رو حتی قابلیت ریپلای کردن رو هم نمیبینم مسلما با این تاپیک نیازی نیست هرکسی یه جوابی بده یا شرایطو در اشخاص دیگه دیدی و یه جورایی میفهمی یا اینکه به احتمال پایین خودت تجربشو داشتی .. چه خوب ک یه نفر تونسته اونم ماه هشت بارداری قبول بشه ممنون بابت انگیزه ای که بهم دادین .....بله دقیقا پایه دبیرستانم خیلی قوی هست حتی از اول ابتدایی تا اخر سال تحصیلی جزو شاگردان اول برتر بودم . و المپیاد زیست و شیمی هم در استان و مدرسه رتبه اوردم با وجود اینها واقعا برام سخته ک بگذرم ‌......در مورد ویار هم قرص دمیترون میخورم رفع میشه ممنون بابت راهنماییتون


امیدوارم هم بارداری و هم کنکور خوبی داشته باشین :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام خیلی ممنون 
> بله سعی میکنم زیاد فشار نیارم البته موقع تست زدن ک سوال حل نمیشه و واقعا کلنجار میرم ک چرا حل نشد اصلا اون لحظه متوجه این نمیشم ک ممکنه به جنین اسیب بزنه مرسی ک یاداوری کردین 
> خیلی عالی و مفید راهنمایی کردین..... موفق باشید


تاحدیش البته طبیعیه و جزو فرایند یادگیریه ولی اینکه فشار عصبی بیاد و سر یه تست عصبانی بشین نه اصلا

----------


## Frozen

> شما هم یادبگیر در برابر گفتن تراواشات ذهنیت مسئول باشی و انتظار پاسخ داشته باشی ,چه جالب که وقت ندارین ولی همش هستین اینجاهانکنه دنیای موازی انجمنه اینجا !چقدم پپسی برای خودتون باز کردین  مطالب انگیزشی دینی به ریال حساب میکنین یا دلار


اره انتظار پاسخ ب حرفام همیشه هست چون افراد فوضولی که بخوان همیشه خودنمایی کنن همه جا هستن شما هم گل سرسبد اینجا
خب خواستم فوضولمو پیدا کنم خداروشکر اینم پیدا شد ^^
به تومان حساب میکنم وجه رایج مملکت ...دیگه بالاخره ک ما تو یه کشور جهان سومیم مث شما تو اروپای جهان اولی سیر نمیکنیم با میلیون دلار بخوایم عقایدمونو به زور به بقیه تحمیل کنیم !!
درضمن نقل نگیرید دیگه چون اسپمه و حرفی با شما از اولم نبود و نیست حالا خواستید نقل هم بگیرید من دیگ جواب نمیدم چون از قدیم گفتن جواب یه عده بزرگوار خاموشیست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## miss_shadow

> اره انتظار پاسخ ب حرفام همیشه هست چون افراد فوضولی که بخوان همیشه خودنمایی کنن همه جا هستن شما هم گل سرسبد اینجا
> خب خواستم فوضولمو پیدا کنم خداروشکر اینم پیدا شد ^^
> به تومان حساب میکنم وجه رایج مملکت ...دیگه بالاخره ک ما تو یه کشور جهان سومیم مث شما تو اروپای جهان اولی سیر نمیکنیم با میلیون دلار بخوایم عقایدمونو به زور به بقیه تحمیل کنیم !!
> درضمن نقل نگیرید دیگه چون اسپمه و حرفی با شما از اولم نبود و نیست حالا خواستید نقل هم بگیرید من دیگ جواب نمیدم چون از قدیم گفتن جواب یه عده بزرگوار خاموشیست


 شما اول در سخنان گهربارت درباره نظرات من جاج(همون قضاوت جهان اولیا!)کردی  :Yahoo (5): در ضمن شما اکه با دقت به پست ها نگاه کنی کسی عقایدش تحمیل نکرد ,استارتر کلا موجود عجیب غریبی بود که امثالش زیاد پیدا میشه اینجا فقط دنبال ایجاد حاشیه بود و تحسین و مطالب دینی انگیزشی از سمت شما که خداروشکر دریافت کرد.
پ ن:نقل کردنتم به سمت لفت بدنم حاجیه خانم

----------

